# LED GROW TEST. 126W hydro grow led VS. 180W pro source LED LIGHT



## irishboy (Oct 24, 2009)

well folks the time has come to test out these two differnt led lights. i have one 180w pro source world wide (jumbo ufo) testing agianst a 126w Hydro Grow led light. both lights use some differnt color leds. their has been alot of debait over witch light is better! well its time to find out. 

every thing is equal on both grow areas, same feeding out of one bucket, both have equal mylar. same room, fame fan, same size pots same soil. every thing the same but the light.

i have 2 hindu skunks, and 4 blue dreams. split equal between both lights. the hindu skunks are at both point of the triangles. both will be veged for the same amount of time 24/0.

today is the clones first day and their all a little streesed out from the drive home. the hindu skunks look both more stressed then the others. but give them a day or two and they hopfuly should bounch back. (i just transplanted them.) since i am a medical patient and all clones where from my medical center, to help me for my medical conditions.

*so let the test begain!!!!!!*


----------



## jar87 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ill watch this


----------



## irishboy (Oct 24, 2009)

jar87 said:


> Ill watch this


it should be a fun one. i am very curiese to find out for my self to?


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome my friend...This has been greatly anticipated! I am sure there will be a lot of people tuning in. 

Thanks for your sacrifices to the cause bro.

Much respect,

-p-f-


----------



## irishboy (Oct 24, 2009)

and befor anyone says anything i will be putting a wall up once i have to raise the light higher. right now ive checked and check to make sure no light was crossing each other grow area.
look how black each grow pot is from the other side.


----------



## newb101 (Oct 24, 2009)

very nice will be awesome to watch the side by side grow and compare!


----------



## KenWood (Oct 24, 2009)

I will be watching too, will LEDgirl be watching? Does she know?


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 24, 2009)

She is well aware of the test, and I am sure she will be tuning in KW. No worries on that aspect of things. 

Stay tuned KW, we are all in for a ride!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 24, 2009)

KenWood said:


> I will be watching too, will LEDgirl be watching? Does she know?


she know but not to sure if she will be posting?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 24, 2009)

every body please lets keep this thread peacfull i dont want to deal with the led war BS. i hate that BS. ive seen more led thread become flame war then i can count. ive always have had a clean thread and thats how i like it.

just rember i am doing this grow for you guys not me or i wouldnt even post it! i just want people that are wanting to grow with leds to beable to buy good led lights and not waist their money, when they could get the better light.

lets just grow some dank!


----------



## bigkuz68 (Oct 25, 2009)

subscribed once again, keep up the good work irish


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 25, 2009)

Good call on the Blue Dream, that stuff is nice

I am in the big comfy chair, bong in hand


----------



## KenWood (Oct 25, 2009)

irishboy said:


> every body please lets keep this thread peacfull i dont want to deal with the led war BS. i hate that BS. ive seen more led thread become flame war then i can count. ive always have had a clean thread and thats how i like it.
> 
> just rember i am doing this grow for you guys not me or i wouldnt even post it! i just want people that are wanting to grow with leds to beable to buy good led lights and not waist their money, when they could get the better light.
> 
> lets just grow some dank!


What Nutes are you using, how high are your lights?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

KenWood said:


> What Nutes are you using, how high are your lights?


supernatural brand nutes. 126w @6" and 180w @15" for the first few days, then i will lower from their.


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 25, 2009)

sold irish brother! i will be subscribed till the end. i like that you keep a clean ship. fuck the haters. time for some unbiased LED on LED action! i look forward to watching the porn unfold.  thanks again for starting this thread! it will influence my decision on which of the two to get, ive been eyein em both and look forward to the results


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

FlynLow said:


> sold irish brother! i will be subscribed till the end. i like that you keep a clean ship. fuck the haters. time for some unbiased LED on LED action! i look forward to watching the porn unfold.  thanks again for starting this thread! it will influence my decision on which of the two to get, ive been eyein em both and look forward to the results


glade i can help you brother! kick back and enjoy its going to be a long ride. both are 8-9 weeks flowering time.


----------



## odin92681 (Oct 25, 2009)

I subscribed also. I've been eying LED lights as well... I bet quite a few people have. Can you tell us at what nm the blue and reds are at? And what ratio the blues are to the reds and if there are any white or yellow in there. 

This thread is gonna be awesome.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

odin92681 said:


> I subscribed also. I've been eying LED lights as well... I bet quite a few people have. Can you tell us at what nm the blue and reds are at? And what ratio the blues are to the reds and if there are any white or yellow in there.
> 
> This thread is gonna be awesome.


i cant rember what the 126w is? i know the 126w has white leds and the 180w has orange leds. you would have to ask led girl what her nm she uses. i know prosource wont tell anyone their nm and ect... i love my eyes and wont even dare look into my leds to see.lol. their brite as hell.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Good call on the Blue Dream, that stuff is nice
> 
> I am in the big comfy chair, bong in hand


ya ive been wanting some blue dream for a while, its killer and a good yeilder.
the hindu skunk is some fire i bought a 1/4oz from the club today and it smokes killer, looks great and resin all over, plus it yeilds great.


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 25, 2009)

You have plenty of camera battery's right Irish!??! hehe!

Post them pics like its the last day on earth! 

Peace brotha man! Glad to see people are showing up to watch!

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

here you go. their is a wood wall lite proof from each grow area. i actuly put a wall up because i had to raise my 180w lite up for a little bit, the clones dont like it close at all, so i moved it up to 15" over the nite and moved it down to the recomended 10" with half led power turned on.
the hindu skunk that i thought were going to die came back last nite. both of them are standing up, but the one on the 180w side was looking like it was dead then she just stood up and it taking off now since i raised the lite last nite. 
on the 126w side i have the lite @ 6" and their seems to be no stress from that. they are all standing like they should be. that just shows the diff between the lites one you can have close and one you cant when their just baby clones.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> You have plenty of camera battery's right Irish!??! hehe!
> 
> Post them pics like its the last day on earth!
> 
> ...


i have rechargable batterys i will post some pics today since i count it the first day since it will be 24hrs. then ill post pics once a week from their on, i like the once a week because its always a big change and you guys can see the differnce better.


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds good to me boss. Once a week is more than enough


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

here are some updated pics of both lites. check out how much better the Hindu skunk is doing now with the 180w. i thought she was going to die, then i woke up this moring and she was standing up alot better. i have the 126w at 6" and the 180w at 10" and half of the leds turned on, like PS told me to do.


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 25, 2009)

Just curious as to why the suggestion was made to switch some of the light off? 

Looks like both are doing well! Glad everything will survive!!! 

Keep it up mang! I can't wait for a week to go by! 

Peaces!
-pf-


----------



## kushRx (Oct 25, 2009)

hey im loving to see you doing these tests im just wondering why you didnt keep the lights at the same distance ? i was just thinking that they should run at the same heights and on the same power, putting one light at 50 % is a huge difference . are you having a heat problem ,also wat are the heat bubbles like for each light ? im just really curious


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2009)

kushRx said:


> hey im loving to see you doing these tests im just wondering why you didnt keep the lights at the same distance ? i was just thinking that they should run at the same heights and on the same power, putting one light at 50 % is a huge difference . are you having a heat problem ,also wat are the heat bubbles like for each light ? im just really curious


i keep them at each diff higth because thats what the company tells me to do. i am using half the power on the 180w because that what i was told to do for i dont over power the clones, then when they strat growing bigger then ill turn more power on.
the reason i am not keeping them at the same higth is because i thik its best to let each company pick how high to test their skills after all they made the lights and know what best for their lights highth. their is very very little heat from these lights.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 25, 2009)

That makes perfect sense, you want to test each light at it's maximum capabilities and they may have different high requirements 

Things are looking good, that place you went to get you clones, how was the Bud there?

I am always looking for good clubs to visit, I hear Sac has some good clubs

Can you recommend any?

Thanks

T


----------



## MRsteverson (Oct 25, 2009)

very interested in this... i am currently vegging 5 papaya and 1 wonderwoman girls under a 90w ufo led... i was thinking of getting another 90w and have u ufo's side by side for the six plants... thinks this will be sufficent lighting?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 26, 2009)

MRsteverson said:


> very interested in this... i am currently vegging 5 papaya and 1 wonderwoman girls under a 90w ufo led... i was thinking of getting another 90w and have u ufo's side by side for the six plants... thinks this will be sufficent lighting?


i think you could get by with two 90w's, for 6 small to med tall plants. i think 3 or 4 90w would be alot better that way you could keep the light closer and not lose foot print. 
i veged and flowerd 4 sativas with my 90w untill i got my 180w. it did ok for that big of a foot print.


----------



## MRsteverson (Oct 26, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i think you could get by with two 90w's, for 6 small to med tall plants. i think 3 or 4 90w would be alot better that way you could keep the light closer and not lose foot print.
> i veged and flowerd 4 sativas with my 90w untill i got my 180w. it did ok for that big of a foot print.


yea, the footprint for the closet is rather small, the plants are in a fogponics 10 gallon res with 2" net pots roughly 6 inches apart... the wonder woman is next to the tub in a 5 gallon dwc bucket..probably 2 feet by 2.5 feet of a canopy... i am thinking 2 x 90s would be sufficient and i possibly might add some cfls or a flouro tube


----------



## kushRx (Oct 26, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i keep them at each diff higth because thats what the company tells me to do. i am using half the power on the 180w because that what i was told to do for i dont over power the clones, then when they strat growing bigger then ill turn more power on.
> the reason i am not keeping them at the same higth is because i thik its best to let each company pick how high to test their skills after all they made the lights and know what best for their lights highth. their is very very little heat from these lights.


first off theres no such thing as overpowering your clones , there are plenty of people using 400 or even 600 watt hids aka mh or hps ive even been 2 a ga rden using a 1000 watt mh and they were loving it with a 100% success rate . i was s ying b4 for a true test of the lights they should b the exact same regardless of the manufacturers advice think about the scientific method your changing the heights is a new variable . it makes this test uneven as to which light is truely better also if i were u id start your lights 6 or 8 inches above your plants. your yeilds will b way better look up the law of square inverse


----------



## Yow (Oct 26, 2009)

A friend has been using one of these.
I was not too impressed with LED's until I saw his results.

I think he said he got it from abrpa.com

They keep a very low profile. Thing works unreal.

Maybe I can talk the wife into one for xmas...

Yow


----------



## irishboy (Oct 26, 2009)

kushRx said:


> first off theres no such thing as overpowering your clones , there are plenty of people using 400 or even 600 watt hids aka mh or hps ive even been 2 a ga rden using a 1000 watt mh and they were loving it with a 100% success rate . i was s ying b4 for a true test of the lights they should b the exact same regardless of the manufacturers advice think about the scientific method your changing the heights is a new variable . it makes this test uneven as to which light is truely better also if i were u id start your lights 6 or 8 inches above your plants. your yeilds will b way better look up the law of square inverse


you have to undestand led and HID are differnt. ive used leds for a few growes ever befor i joined the fourms, and you can over power the leds. their wont be a fair test if all of the other clones die, i am just leting the clones get use to the leds and ill move them down for their. thats how i am going to do it. once i raised the light they are already starting to pick right back up. so that tells me that they were over powerd. everyone knows with led when you leaves are making ram horns that means the light is to close. ask any led company encluding hydro grow or pro source. ive already stated that this test was also with the led comanys telling me what hight to keep their leds at. the companys made the light and they know whats best for their light. please anyone using leds chim in on this and say what happens if you have the lights too close? i know their is alot of people using 180w PS leds right now.

also are u using leds or have you used them befor?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 26, 2009)

enryone please give ur opion on this? do u think my leds test is unfair because i am going by what the led companys is telling how to use their light? because out of the three fourms i am on this is the first time ive heard this is unfair. 

i just dont see how its will be a fair test if my other clones die because i kept my light too close when the led maker told me not to.


----------



## Andy Botwin (Oct 26, 2009)

Subscribed!

Lookin' forward to your progress...

You're a good man to do product testing like this.+reps


----------



## irishboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Andy Botwin said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Lookin' forward to your progress...
> 
> You're a good man to do product testing like this.+reps


thank you bro, hope you enjoy.


----------



## bigkuz68 (Oct 26, 2009)

irishboy said:


> enryone please give ur opion on this? do u think my leds test is unfair because i am going by what the led companys is telling how to use their light? because out of the three fourms i am on this is the first time ive heard this is unfair.
> 
> i just dont see how its will be a fair test if my other clones die because i kept my light too close when the led maker told me not to.


you got it irish, with leds the leaf tips fold over when their not searching for light , doesnt really matter later on, but at their age it could only hurt your test... p.s. my clones like em at 9" with procyon or prosource 90


----------



## irishboy (Oct 26, 2009)

bigkuz68 said:


> you got it irish, with leds the leaf tips fold over when their not searching for light , doesnt really matter later on, but at their age it could only hurt your test... p.s. my clones like em at 9" with procyon or prosource 90


dont get me wrong latter on i will lower the lights to the same hight but right now i am only causeing unneeded stress for the baby's. they barley have root their so fresh. my 90w ufo loved it at 10" during veg and 6" @ flowering. 

but this 180w is a whole new ball park. plus my 90w was only a tri-ban not this new 5-ban i have.

i just dont see how putting such young clones threw soo much stress is going to give me a fair test. i listen to the company but i realy listen to my plants first no matter what!! and their telling me their is too much light on them, i am the weed wisper.lol. i hear my plants talk to me would you take a fresh clone with hardly know roots and throw it in the direct sunlight? or put it in the shade and move it close and close to the sun over time to let them get use to it? or would you just take a cuting and throw it under a clone dom and but a 1000w hid light right above it? or use cfl's untill you get a goot root system them put them under some HID light and move the light closer as it grows? it just dosent make sense to do that to me. maybe i am wrong but it is my plants and my yeild and i will be crazy to mess up my yeild by stressing my plants out like that.

please correct me if i am wrong somone?
if everyone thinks my test is false them i will listen. but i wont listen to only one person claming my test isnt fair. sorry bro i need to see some killer growes done by u with leds to take that adivce that you cant over power a plant with leds. in know way am i trying to be disrespectfull towards you, but i am just being real. 

like i said if more then a few people this this is a unfair grow i will listen, but also why would pro source tell me to grow this way if it wasnt going to help their plants and why would hydro girl agree with me raising the light to get a fair test. both companys told me the same thing. no companys is going to mess up their grow when their is alot on the line. after all its their lights and they know what going on with their product.


----------



## bigkuz68 (Oct 27, 2009)

and realistically the next week is just keepin em alive and strengthening em... the differences in the lights most likely will not surface until those babies are getting strong into veg mode... your test is very fair no worries bro


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

bigkuz68 said:


> and realistically the next week is just keepin em alive and strengthening em... the differences in the lights most likely will not surface until those babies are getting strong into veg mode... your test is very fair no worries bro


thank you. i can tell you know what ur doing. and hope we all learn somthing from this grow. we will find out all the diff from each light as we go along, kinda like the hight deal, i learnd alot from watching them both under each light. total differnce is the lights. ive only used pro source lights for leds and i havent messed up a grow yet with their leds.


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Im glad your testing but leds are the worse lights you can use. I suggest fluorescent for vegging. Youll only get scrawny buds with leds if it lives long enuff lol sorry but I predict you will stop posting pics after they start to go sick lookin on ya. Get ya a 6500k and a 7800k bulb for veggin dude. Plus rep for tryin though Ill check in later.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> Hey Im glad your testing but leds are the worse lights you can use. I suggest fluorescent for vegging. Youll only get scrawny buds with leds if it lives long enuff lol sorry but I predict you will stop posting pics after they start to go sick lookin on ya. Get ya a 6500k and a 7800k bulb for veggin dude. Plus rep for tryin though Ill check in later.


i agree that cfl's do veg good, infact i ust to use a 126w compact cfl. but if you look at my other grow thread you can see i had so beer can buds, they only thing that runied my last grow was spider mites and 100F temps their whole life.. 
these were also sativas. an i only used 90w led ufo for veg and the first 5 weeks of flowering then put them uder one 180w ufo. the pics of the plants haging isnt all of the bud either, i lost alot of weed from the mites webing them up. those mites killed my plants fast mean little f%*kers they are.


----------



## bigkuz68 (Oct 27, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> Hey Im glad your testing but leds are the worse lights you can use. I suggest fluorescent for vegging. Youll only get scrawny buds with leds if it lives long enuff lol sorry but I predict you will stop posting pics after they start to go sick lookin on ya. Get ya a 6500k and a 7800k bulb for veggin dude. Plus rep for tryin though Ill check in later.


take a look at irish's last grow to see that your wrong bro


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 27, 2009)

bigkuz68 said:


> take a look at irish's last grow to see that your wrong bro


 
LOL hey dude thats not fair your using hid lights. Im talkin just leds by themselves. heeeeeeeee


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 27, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i agree that cfl's do veg good, infact i ust to use a 126w compact cfl. but if you look at my other grow thread you can see i had so beer can buds, they only thing that runied my last grow was spider mites and 100F temps their whole life..
> these were also sativas. an i only used 90w led ufo for veg and the first 5 weeks of flowering then put them uder one 180w ufo. the pics of the plants haging isnt all of the bud either, i lost alot of weed from the mites webing them up. those mites killed my plants fast mean little f%*kers they are.


They look nice but I think a hps light would have made bigger buds but then again they put out lots of heat. Ive seen fluorescent buds that turned out like yours maybe a tad more fluffy. But for vegging youll never convince me.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> LOL hey dude thats not fair your using hid lights. Im talkin just leds by themselves. heeeeeeeee


 
check it out for your self it was a 100% led grow https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/218632-my-90watt-led-ufo-tri.html

also look at this led clone only three days old.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> They look nice but I think a hps light would have made bigger buds but then again they put out lots of heat. Ive seen fluorescent buds that turned out like yours maybe a tad more fluffy. But for vegging youll never convince me.


no way a tad more fluffy? i have know fluff on my led bud. cfl i always get fluff, cant convence me ive grow with all lights. i am not saying led will beat hps for flowering but will beat cfl for sure as long as its a good led light.

here a pic right here to show their is know fluff i just took on my scale.


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 27, 2009)

irishboy said:


> check it out for your self it was a 100% led growhttps://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/218632-my-90watt-led-ufo-tri.html
> 
> also look at this led clone only three days old.


Ok Ill check er out but Im pretty stubborn bout my lights heeee Right now for flower in my lil grow room Im using 400w mh and a 400w hps. Im likin the results so far.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

i am sorry that last pic had the wrong date because my battery died on my camera heres another nug i just took right now with the right date on it. see no fluff, just pure bud. and thats dry and cured for a few weeks now. know moister in it.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> Ok Ill check er out but Im pretty stubborn bout my lights heeee Right now for flower in my lil grow room Im using 400w mh and a 400w hps. Im likin the results so far.


dont get me wrong a 400w hps can grow apound with one plant, ive seen it. and the same guy who dose it is testing 400w of led right now on another fourm to see if it can beat his 400w hps. but were talking how you said led wont grow good bud. and wont compaire to cfl's. not talking about hid.


----------



## Browntown777 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey man. 
just dropping by to say thanks for starting the thread. 
I will be watching. 
I just got a 90 watt ufo led and i am interested in all the info I can get. 
i am just about to go check out your other grow journal w/ the 90 watt similar to mine.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> Ok Ill check er out but Im pretty stubborn bout my lights heeee Right now for flower in my lil grow room Im using 400w mh and a 400w hps. Im likin the results so far.


ill tell you what,kick back and watch this test i am doing and we will both see what these new led lights can do. maybe we will even compaire pics at the end to ur 400w hps. dont get me wrong i know diffent sstrains and nutes plus envirments will be diff but it would be kinda cool to do.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

Browntown777 said:


> Hey man.
> just dropping by to say thanks for starting the thread.
> I will be watching.
> I just got a 90 watt ufo led and i am interested in all the info I can get.
> i am just about to go check out your other grow journal w/ the 90 watt similar to mine.


welcome, if you have any questions about my old 90w grow feel free to ask.
enjoy this new test.


----------



## MeisterYo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice to see some people on here putting leds to good use.

Keep up the great work Irishboy!


Here is a sativa i got under a 90w tri band that is smelling so fine, just a few weeks into flower.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

MeisterYo said:


> Nice to see some people on here putting leds to good use.
> 
> Keep up the great work Irishboy!
> 
> ...


looks good, keep up the good work and let me see that girl when she gets older, she looks real good for her age and being a sativa.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

hydro grow led keept their word, even better they sent the money to me eirly, i made a deal that i will pay for the light and once i hit 4 weeks of flowering my money would be refunded in full to me. well today i got a call from hydro grow saying my money was already refunded to me and the light is mine for free, just light the deal but was better. since their were people saying that she was going to rip me off. sure inoff my money was in my bank account. that says alot to me when people keep their word like that. thanks hydro grow!! every thing she has said to me has been true so fare like foot print pentration, ect.. 

ps. i looked at the plants today and their looking great for being only 3 days old. and the pro source plants are doing alot better with the light raised up now they srating to take off. hydro girls plants are looking great also, they seem to love the light @ 6". ill post pics tomarrow and you guys can see for your selfs.


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats good to hear Irish. I have also had good conversation and communication with HGL. Everybody should see that you do not have anything negative to say and this test is going to show us just whats up in this LED world. 

Keep growing my friend. Thanks for the info. I hope everybody makes the right decision when it comes time. The results shall prevail!

Peace my friend, keep rockin'!

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> Thats good to hear Irish. I have also had good conversation and communication with HGL. Everybody should see that you do not have anything negative to say and this test is going to show us just whats up in this LED world.
> 
> Keep growing my friend. Thanks for the info. I hope everybody makes the right decision when it comes time. The results shall prevail!
> 
> ...


i just want to get into flowering
and see how each light dose? since last time i never got to veg and flower the whole time with the 180w. so i am very excited because it like i have to new lights to play with.lol. and i never realy used the 126w at all. 

the ps clone are digging the 180w raised, since last night they started taking off and growing. they i was keeping the light at 10" with half power like i was told to but it was still over powering my clones, so i bumb it up a bit more and their taking off alot better then they were.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

i have a question to all my 180w homies. how high did you hang your litghs to ur seedlings or baby clones?


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 27, 2009)

I had the 180 just a few inches away from seedlings. Straight up man. Straight through. No problems. It was in mid-late flowering when bleaching started to occur. Then again, they were still within inches. Clones may be a different story, as the stress is different when coming into a new light source, as well as being CUT from the main plant.

What type of symptoms, issues if any, did you have when the light was lower, and at full power? This makes me curious...

I do hope this thread to become a wealth of information for everybody. Thanks again, so much, for your testing and contributions Irishboy. You rock bro.

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Oct 27, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> I had the 180 just a few inches away from seedlings. Straight up man. Straight through. No problems. It was in mid-late flowering when bleaching started to occur. Then again, they were still within inches. Clones may be a different story, as the stress is different when coming into a new light source, as well as being CUT from the main plant.
> 
> What type of symptoms, issues if any, did you have when the light was lower, and at full power? This makes me curious...
> 
> ...


i have know proof but simptoms were hindu skunk leaves folding like tacos, and some browing on tips of leaves. 

all i know is not this week but next week is when things are going to take off when i use my special nutes for veg. they always blow up when i use these nutes on all of my growes. this first week i feed them real lite because they were so young. next week i will feed them more like i always do. then things should blow up in growth. 

i can already see a big diff in my plants and i havent even begain my veg feeding yet. i am thinking ill feed them on sat. 

thats crazy you hade ur light so close and no problems? maybe the seedlings are stonger since their isnt that much strees, they say clonig stresses ur plants alot. dont get me wrong the 180w plants are still doing great just weird how one was folding on the leaves. maybe the 180w has diff effects on diff strains. i know rumble is doing a test with some 180w's and he had browing on some leaves to. but his are doing great so fare.


----------



## KenWood (Oct 27, 2009)

Irish, I would listen to what the company says on the height issue, it seems that the 180 does better at a higher dist. The real test is goingto be which one produces more. As for trying to convince people about LED it wont happen because no matter what you show there will always be a person who is in the background saying you used a HID or HPS. Hell my own partner is in denile even though I am testing an LED. Our other guy left when he found out that I am interested in saving more money with LED. LOL Its crazy Bro. but if no one tries these things out we will just keep on using the energy, heat creating lights. So I say keep on growing Bro..


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep it rollin' just like you are, man. This is going to be interesting!


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 28, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Irish, I would listen to what the company says on the height issue, it seems that the 180 does better at a higher dist. The real test is goingto be which one produces more. As for trying to convince people about LED it wont happen because no matter what you show there will always be a person who is in the background saying you used a HID or HPS. Hell my own partner is in denile even though I am testing an LED. Our other guy left when he found out that I am interested in saving more money with LED. LOL Its crazy Bro. but if no one tries these things out we will just keep on using the energy, heat creating lights. So I say keep on growing Bro..


The only problem with having the lights higher is the inverse square law...light is being lost, at a very dramatic rate. We want a light that can sit right on top of our ladies, really pounding down the light.

Personally, I would rather own 10 units that I can adjust and hang at variable distances, versus 1 unit that is large, bulky, and does not cover the same area as many multiple units.

Just my two cents, but if everybody puts some thought into it, we don't want a unit you have to hang higher because its killing your plants.........


-p-f-


----------



## KenWood (Oct 28, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> The only problem with having the lights higher is the inverse square law...light is being lost, at a very dramatic rate. We want a light that can sit right on top of our ladies, really pounding down the light.
> 
> Personally, I would rather own 10 units that I can adjust and hang at variable distances, versus 1 unit that is large, bulky, and does not cover the same area as many multiple units.
> 
> ...


Yes that is true we want are lights to be right on top of the plant. But we dont want tooff his plants either. If he follows what they say he should not lose his plants and if it does not produce what hydro does then I would go with hers just because you can go closer. Did that make sense, because I lost myself. LOL The light I am using is 4" at the moment I will raise it to 6" tomorrow. So Irish how are things going. I would like to see someone do a test with the light I am doing. This way we could have a couple of this light testing too. Seems like eveyone has Cammies or a Prosource but no one has not heard of the light I am testing.
Well good luck Irish and I'll keepa watching.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 28, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Yes that is true we want are lights to be right on top of the plant. But we dont want tooff his plants either. If he follows what they say he should not lose his plants and if it does not produce what hydro does then I would go with hers just because you can go closer. Did that make sense, because I lost myself. LOL The light I am using is 4" at the moment I will raise it to 6" tomorrow. So Irish how are things going. I would like to see someone do a test with the light I am doing. This way we could have a couple of this light testing too. Seems like eveyone has Cammies or a Prosource but no one has not heard of the light I am testing.
> Well good luck Irish and I'll keepa watching.


just looked at the pro source plants and their doing alot better now with the light 15" things are starting to take off now. 
i will move the light closer over time that way i can find the happy medium with the 180w. 

i dont know if you told me but what light are u using.


----------



## KenWood (Oct 28, 2009)

irishboy said:


> just looked at the pro source plants and their doing alot better now with the light 15" things are starting to take off now.
> i will move the light closer over time that way i can find the happy medium with the 180w.
> 
> i dont know if you told me but what light are u using.


It is a new one that started by accident. It is the HLS120. Tim I met through a company (his company) that works on High speed plotter's for engineering firms. He is a good guy when he find something that is good he finds out everything about it front and back. He was telling me about this light that is like the sun but it is an LED. He started stating facts about it and I ask if he thought it would grow a plant, he said he would look into it. About 3 month later ran into him and he said he had someone testing a light for growing and it is working. Asked if I could see it and that is when he told me it was not a reg. plant. LOL I told him we are wanting to switch out or operation to save some money on electric and dont have to worry about fires or anything. He took me over and I told him I would like to try one for meself. They are pricey but if it works like I think it will it will be worth it. I went with Tim to CSU the other day the Professors are all excited about these light for their research. enough of me rambleing. here is a link.

http://www.g2led.com/lighting/grow-specifications.php


----------



## irishboy (Oct 28, 2009)

KenWood said:


> It is a new one that started by accident. It is the HLS120. Tim I met through a company (his company) that works on High speed plotter's for engineering firms. He is a good guy when he find something that is good he finds out everything about it front and back. He was telling me about this light that is like the sun but it is an LED. He started stating facts about it and I ask if he thought it would grow a plant, he said he would look into it. About 3 month later ran into him and he said he had someone testing a light for growing and it is working. Asked if I could see it and that is when he told me it was not a reg. plant. LOL I told him we are wanting to switch out or operation to save some money on electric and dont have to worry about fires or anything. He took me over and I told him I would like to try one for meself. They are pricey but if it works like I think it will it will be worth it. I went with Tim to CSU the other day the Professors are all excited about these light for their research. enough of me rambleing. here is a link.
> 
> http://www.g2led.com/lighting/grow-specifications.php


so how do u like it?


----------



## KenWood (Oct 29, 2009)

irishboy said:


> so how do u like it?


Welp so far I am liking it, it bites cause it does not have the pretty colors. LOL
No it seems to be doing pretty good. My clones are taking off and I have the sick plants under 12/12. They seem to be doing really well. We got hit with a snow storm and it is making it difficult getting over to the set-up I think I have about 18" of snow. Lights keep flickering I hope the power stays on. Just keep posting pics.
Later Bro..


----------



## irishboy (Oct 29, 2009)

alright its picture time! today my girls are 5 days old. so lets see what each light did in 5 days. i am also going to give them a feeding tonight.
some reason the pro source hindu skunk dosent seem to like the 180w? all the others are doing fine but this girl keeps going threw weird moods


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 29, 2009)

Ya she looks drunk or something????

Not looking to happy?

That's too bad, maybe she is still in shock from the trip

Everyone else looks good

Keep it up, how did the other stuff end up turning out?

Have you tried any?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 29, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Ya she looks drunk or something????
> 
> Not looking to happy?
> 
> ...


ya that shiva skunk was fire still smoking on it.


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 29, 2009)

Lookin sweet bro! Its hard to tell from here, but which seems to be doing better overall? As far as development, and rate of growth.

Hope the "drunk" lady comes out of it!! Lookin good mang!

-pf-


----------



## bluewavexx (Oct 29, 2009)

i might have skipped a few pages in between your grows but what kinda defese you got set up in case the mites come back?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> Lookin sweet bro! Its hard to tell from here, but which seems to be doing better overall? As far as development, and rate of growth.
> 
> Hope the "drunk" lady comes out of it!! Lookin good mang!
> 
> -pf-


so fare the 126 seems to be doing a little better.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> i might have skipped a few pages in between your grows but what kinda defese you got set up in case the mites come back?


no pest stripes and flora mite.


----------



## jar87 (Oct 30, 2009)

How far away do you keep your lights for each setup ?


----------



## Browntown777 (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> here you go. their is a wood wall lite proof from each grow area. i actuly put a wall up because i had to raise my 180w lite up for a little bit, the clones dont like it close at all, so i moved it up to 15" over the nite and moved it down to the recomended 10" with half led power turned on.
> the hindu skunk that i thought were going to die came back last nite. both of them are standing up, but the one on the 180w side was looking like it was dead then she just stood up and it taking off now since i raised the lite last nite.
> on the 126w side i have the lite @ 6" and their seems to be no stress from that. they are all standing like they should be. that just shows the diff between the lites one you can have close and one you cant when their just baby clones.


I had my 90 watt ufo about 1 or 2 inches from the clone and it seemed pretty normal. I read your thread and moved my light up to about 9 inches and the clones have been taking off! thanks for the tip man.


----------



## texashustle (Oct 30, 2009)

Those plants are 5 days old? When did you start counting days bc those are huge for 5 days in soil.


----------



## jflynn83 (Oct 30, 2009)

i been thinkin about the 180 prob bout to go ahead and get it any advice what kind of yeild you gettin?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Oct 30, 2009)

texashustle said:


> Those plants are 5 days old? When did you start counting days bc those are huge for 5 days in soil.


Probably about five days ago... 

EDIT: That would be six days ago... my bad...


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> so fare the 126 seems to be doing a little better.


Only time will tell though, I understand that.

Pretty crazy unit that 126....

Would be sweet to be able to use less power with the same results or better eh!?!? Nothing against prosource but I am kind of routing for the lesser watt unit at this point I think!

But that's just my biased opinion. lol.

Keep it up bro. You rock.

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

alright guys rember how i was saying i wanted to use my special veg nutes? will yesterday night i feed them with it and just the nest day looked what happen. pretty crazy right? just 1 day.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

jar87 said:


> How far away do you keep your lights for each setup ?


right now thw 126w is @ 6" and the 180w is at 10"


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

texashustle said:


> Those plants are 5 days old? When did you start counting days bc those are huge for 5 days in soil.


i started counting days when i put them in the soil with the leds. so sunday was day one @4:00pm.


----------



## texashustle (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i started counting days when i put them in the soil with the leds. so sunday was day one @4:00pm.


Oh ok. Well when was the day you took the seed out of the package and germed it?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

texashustle said:


> Oh ok. Well when was the day you took the seed out of the package and germed it?


their clones. i got from the club. when i say days i count from when i got them and put them under the led lights. 
their are pics the first day i got them on here.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> i been thinkin about the 180 prob bout to go ahead and get it any advice what kind of yeild you gettin?


honstly i could realy give you a fair range since my last grow wasnt a full 180w grow and my temps were 95-100F their whole life, and i also got mites. 
so i lost some big yeild from those factors.


----------



## texashustle (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> their clones. i got from the club. when i say days i count from when i got them and put them under the led lights.
> their are pics the first day i got them on here.


Oh ok that makes more sense.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

texashustle said:


> Oh ok that makes more sense.


oh i am sorry i figured you read my whole thread. thats why ur question didnt make sense to me. 
my fault i should have been more clear in the first place.
hope u enjoy the pics.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

Even the runt looks better

It's funny how quickly they react to nutes

Good or bad


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Even the runt looks better
> 
> It's funny how quickly they react to nutes
> 
> Good or bad


that is so true my friend. these pics do no justice, in person their was a big diff from yesterday. cant wait to see what they look like in another few days?


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

You can see the turn around on it the leaves are much happier than yesterday at this time

Good call on the nutes, give them a little mist the next couple days and they will love you for it


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> You can see the turn around on it the leaves are much happier than yesterday at this time
> 
> Good call on the nutes, give them a little mist the next couple days and they will love you for it


a foliar spray of my nutes the next few days?


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> a foliar spray of my nutes the next few days?


Yes, but I would lighten up on the amount of nutes used in an foliar spray and lean more towards watering it down


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Yes, but I would lighten up on the amount of nutes used in an foliar spray and lean more towards watering it down


ya i usaly do that some times. i have so nutes made just for foliar spray.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> ya i usaly do that some times. i have so nutes made just for foliar spray.


Well it sounds like we both have some sort of idea what's going on

Good luck on the rest of the grow

I will be here, I just went by a buddies house to pick up a nice 1/2 oz of some nice purple stuff

Tastes like grapes, that mixes well with the Jack Herer I got earlier this week


----------



## project fuoro (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad things turned around and picked up bro. Looking good thus far. I CAN"T WAIT TILL THE END!!! It's driving me BONKERS! 

Chunky nuggets setting in on this end of things...1 week!! WOOT WOOT

:0)

Hope all is well Irish brotha.

-p-F-


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

PF is like a celebrity guest on the Tonight Show

He's in says a couple nice things and he's out

Good show mate

T


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> PF is like a celebrity guest on the Tonight Show
> 
> He's in says a couple nice things and he's out
> 
> ...


yep you and him have been watching my threads since the first grow i did on this forum. 

my two homies right hear.

hopfuly their will be alot more threads to come.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yeah I am hear, I am debating on try to get some seeds going next or going back to the club and getting more clones

I think it is starting to get fine tuned but we will see how the fridge handles the winter months, it is out in the garage which is not insultated

I am running the lights at night to keep the temps consistent which they have been, but I think it will get cooler which may pose problems

I want to see what PF has up his sleeve, he keep talking 

Talk is cheap, money talk and BS walks

Well I have to give you a lot of credit, I have been a card holder for almost a year now and I have the right to grow legally

But seeing what these lights can do is amazing, I am glad a had a few year in the back pocket of grow time from earlier times

That makes a big difference


----------



## HarvestHighway (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> yep you and him have been watching my threads since the first grow i did on this forum.
> 
> my two homies right hear.
> 
> hopfuly their will be alot more threads to come.



great job so far bro. i was using a 90w UFO for veg and the start of my flower until i got my 126w. just hooked it up thursday  ladies are 1 week into flower. no pics yet tho...however in one of my recent posts i put up a couple pics. im fuckin stoked to see what happens here cuz im on the same path. make me proud to be a led user! haha


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

next grow i think i am going hydro (DWC) with two monster that i will LST.

i will be buying my next leds based off of this test. witch ever one dose the best grow will be the one i will get more of, unless they both dont do good then i will be back to my 1000w growes.

the temps and everything has been great for this new grow. so it should be a good one. i just need to get some co2 now


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

HarvestHighway said:


> great job so far bro. i was using a 90w UFO for veg and the start of my flower until i got my 126w. just hooked it up thursday  ladies are 1 week into flower. no pics yet tho...however in one of my recent posts i put up a couple pics. im fuckin stoked to see what happens here cuz im on the same path. make me proud to be a led user! haha


Welcome to the group 

Let the madness begin


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

HarvestHighway said:


> great job so far bro. i was using a 90w UFO for veg and the start of my flower until i got my 126w. just hooked it up thursday  ladies are 1 week into flower. no pics yet tho...however in one of my recent posts i put up a couple pics. im fuckin stoked to see what happens here cuz im on the same path. make me proud to be a led user! haha


welcome to the led club! kick back and enjoy the led test with us, this is where we all learn about leds, alots of us have led growes and have good info. this will be my thrid led grow.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> next grow i think i am going hydro (DWC) with two monster that i will LST.
> 
> i will be buying my next leds based off of this test. witch ever one dose the best grow will be the one i will get more of, unless they both dont do good then i will be back to my 1000w growes.
> 
> the temps and everything has been great for this new grow. so it should be a good one. i just need to get some co2 now


If it is C02 you need look in to pet stores and more likely is an aquarium specialty store, I think I spent like 350-400 for the whole setup, but the bottle was $210 or something like that

You can find them the bottles cheaper on CL, but I had the cash at the time, make sure you get the electrical regulator, I have mine on a timer that starts when the light come on


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 30, 2009)

irishboy said:


> welcome to the led club! kick back and enjoy the led test with us, this is where we all learn about leds, alots of us have led growes and have good info. this will be my thrid led grow.


This is my 1st grow in a few years

And 1st LED grow


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Oh yeah I am hear, I am debating on try to get some seeds going next or going back to the club and getting more clones
> 
> I think it is starting to get fine tuned but we will see how the fridge handles the winter months, it is out in the garage which is not insultated
> 
> ...


i only do clones i cant count how many times i have had seed turn out males after i put in all that time.
clones are faster, cheaper, and always girls. 

if you want to do it big then gow with seeds. but for a frig grow clones are cool IMOP.

cant you put a portable heater in ur frig? why dont you cut the frezzer bottom out of the frig? and make more hight?


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 1, 2009)

the freezer is all set to make more room but I don't think I need more vertical room, I need more side space

But that's for another day, I am thinking the same for my next grow with 2 big plant that is really what I can do with the fridge and I will have the UFO right from the start which I did not for 2 or 3 weeks of this grow 
That would have changed the out come of these plants, they would have been much bigger, and it does look like I will get 4 or 5 big cola's instead of one main one

I am going to stick to soil, that's all I know. I will mix up my own batch this time instead of buy pre made soil.
Maybe a couple gallon containers, I hope my guys don't get root bound. 
And you are correct about the seeds, but if you are looking fo something particular in a smoke then you must go to seed
I am very happy with the clones so far, you can see the nice little heads all around the bud an leaves.

I am rambling, way too buzzeddd

Time to take 5


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 1, 2009)

hey irish lookin good what a big difference in one day you ever heard anything about the 350 watthybrid from prosource if your test
go well thats what im gettin


----------



## irishboy (Nov 1, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> hey irish lookin good what a big difference in one day you ever heard anything about the 350 watthybrid from prosource if your test
> go well thats what im gettin


i havent heard from somone who ownes it yet. but the company tells me good things, but havent seen a grow yet with it. if it was me i would just get two 180's instead, get those lights more closer and more footprint.


----------



## LEDGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> hey irish lookin good what a big difference in one day you ever heard anything about the 350 watthybrid from prosource if your test
> go well thats what im gettin



Or wait for the test to be completed and buy from the company who makes a better product. That would be the logical choice and you have an unbiased individual hosting the comparison.


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 2, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i havent heard from somone who ownes it yet. but the company tells me good things, but havent seen a grow yet with it. if it was me i would just get two 180's instead, get those lights more closer and more footprint.


yea i know what u mean but i talked with the guy at prosource he said it had 3 watt diodes and 1 watt i guess thats the hybrid part but he said it is much better for flowering either way i prob buy a few different ones and do some testing like u
keep up the good work i will post my pics when i get my 350 or whatever i get so damn hard to decide alot of $$$ i guess


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 2, 2009)

LEDGirl said:


> Or wait for the test to be completed and buy from the company who makes a better product. That would be the logical choice and you have an unbiased individual hosting the comparison.[/QUOTE
> 
> yea thats whats up how much does ur 126 watt penetrator cost? any deals im ready to get some leds now just tryin to figure out what but for sure my 3 choices would be penetrator,supernova, or the 350 hybrid i have hps as well will they work well together?


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 2, 2009)

i found your site do u have a grow test or anything from the 318 watt one thats the one i would want do u do any kind of money back gaurantee cause if so i will go ahead and get one or two or maybe i could show them off for you


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 2, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> i found your site do u have a grow test or anything from the 318 watt one thats the one i would want do u do any kind of money back gaurantee cause if so i will go ahead and get one or two or maybe i could show them off for you


 alright ledgirl im gonna order 3 of 126 watt today or tommorow can u hook me up with a lil discount?

i will definitley be showin them off for ya


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry for so many posts but if i ordered the light tommorrow how long would it take to get to south carolina?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 2, 2009)

LEDGirl said:


> Or wait for the test to be completed and buy from the company who makes a better product. That would be the logical choice and you have an unbiased individual hosting the comparison.


wow long time no see? welcome back hope u enjoy the pics?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 2, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> sorry for so many posts but if i ordered the light tommorrow how long would it take to get to south carolina?


you might want to try her e-mail i dont think she comes on hear too much anymore. look at her web site and their should be a e-mail or phone number.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 2, 2009)

irishboy said:


> you might want to try her e-mail i dont think she comes on hear too much anymore. look at her web site and their should be a e-mail or phone number.


Yeah I think Irish is right about her, dont blame her cause all of the crap that people gives her.
Irish your grow is looking GREAT!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 3, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Yeah I think Irish is right about her, dont blame her cause all of the crap that people gives her.
> Irish your grow is looking GREAT!


 
you should see the girls now their getting real big looking realy nice. very happy how the plants are doing.


----------



## LEDGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> alright ledgirl im gonna order 3 of 126 watt today or tommorow can u hook me up with a lil discount?
> 
> i will definitley be showin them off for ya



The 318W is on display on Grasscity forums, just type in "318W" in the search option and it will pop up. 

Feel free to give me a call tomorrow after 12pm. I'll let you know what I can do. 

I'd come on here more often if I wasn't still on "time-out" or whatever when it comes to posting. All of my posts have to be approved by a mod, and often pop up many hours after I've made a reply.


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 3, 2009)

irishboy said:


> you should see the girls now their getting real big looking realy nice. very happy how the plants are doing.


 so is the 180 or the 126 doing better? can u tell me anything else i need to know about these lights dus one light put of more heat or anything like that ?
update? thanks irish u da man


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 3, 2009)

what are your temps? someone told me in an led grow it had to be hot to be a sucess


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 3, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> what are your temps? someone told me in an led grow it had to be hot to be a sucess


Not true, my temps _have been _in the 75-80 degree range and they have been fine a growing very nicely thank you


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I am also using a 180 W UFO same as Irishboy's

Started them on the 12/12 since Oct 1st


----------



## irishboy (Nov 3, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> so is the 180 or the 126 doing better? can u tell me anything else i need to know about these lights dus one light put of more heat or anything like that ?
> update? thanks irish u da man


 
their both doing great for veging right now. the heat is about the same on both, room is at 72-80F at all times. if one light put off more heat then the other its so little u cant even tell. 

i cant tell you what light is going to do better, because i dont know. sorry man. both seem to be doing great.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 3, 2009)

irishboy said:


> their both doing great for veging right now. the heat is about the same on both, room is at 72-80F at all times. if one light put off more heat then the other its so little u cant even tell.
> 
> i cant tell you what light is going to do better, because i dont know. sorry man. both seem to be doing great.


Irish when will you post new pics


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 4, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Not true, my temps _have been _in the 75-80 degree range and they have been fine a growing very nicely thank you[/Qgreat just wondering u hear so many things on hear can u post some pics would love to see how ur 180 is doing


----------



## irishboy (Nov 4, 2009)

here u guys go. 1 week and 3 days under the lights. big change in the girls now.


----------



## Andy Botwin (Nov 4, 2009)

irish, will ya go all the way with the hindu's?

...think they'll bounce back?


----------



## HarvestHighway (Nov 4, 2009)

irishboy said:


> here u guys go. 1 week and 3 days under the lights. big change in the girls now.



they are looking pretty sweet. in your past led grows...what has your average oz/plant ratio been? just kinda curious


----------



## irishboy (Nov 4, 2009)

HarvestHighway said:


> they are looking pretty sweet. in your past led grows...what has your average oz/plant ratio been? just kinda curious


well my first grow i did with a 90w tri ban i got 2oz from one plant and i fimed that one. my last grow with the 90w at first and the 180w the rest of the grow got all messed up because of the high temps 95-100F* and all the spider mites i dot realy hurt my yeild, so i only walked ayway with a few oz's because i had to threw some buds away due to webing from the mites. so hopfully this grow i will giet some big yeild. 

the hindu skunk on the 126w side is doing great. just some reason the hindu on the 180w side is having trouble. ill give her some time to see if she pulls threw. she it trying.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 4, 2009)

They all look great but the runt, it's kicking and screaming

Give that thing a pimp slap and put it back in place

Just kidding, they look great

I was just peaking in the fridge and it looks pretty good, the buds are fattening up

I will update later this week, not going thread jack these beauties 

Keep spreading the word of the LED


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 4, 2009)

What have your temps been lately?

I have been in the upper 70's to high 60's


----------



## irishboy (Nov 4, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> What have your temps been lately?
> 
> I have been in the upper 70's to high 60's


its been at 76-78F* latly. ya that runt is being lazy. ill give her a chance. ill probley be flowering next week. their all almost 12" right now.


----------



## indoorsavant (Nov 5, 2009)

great grow irish,im using a 90w ufo with uv added.everything is going great at this point theyre only a little over a week old.im just getting my third set of true leaves coming in.im growing afgani,northern lights,cyber crystal,la confidential,and mango.i plan on having about 8 females under my ufo.will this be ok im gonna bud them when theyre about 8-10 inches as to get the most penetration.im glad to hear you were able to get two ounces out of each plant on your 90w grow,im hoping for around an ounce each.ive used hps in the past and the ufo in my opinion smashes the hps.heat has always been an issue for me and with the leds im able to keep my sealed closet around 80 tops,and winter is about to hit in my area so i imagine much lower around harvest time.do you really feel that the 126w is a better investment for the cash spent?all the larger watt models ive seen are pricey compared to the ufo.mine retails about 300 but i know a guy and was able to get a little over a 100 break so i was happy.also wouldnt two ufos bee cheaper and more efficient,then you could position the second where ever you see a dark area,and youd get 180w total for around 400 instead off 800


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 5, 2009)

Lookin ok Irish! We can't really put the blame on the light if the clone doesn't pull through. Too many scenarios as to what could have gone wrong. At least ya got two good ones on each side to compare the units to. 

Going Green couldn't be greener! lol

Peace bro. hit me up sometime, hope all is well in your neck of the woods.

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Nov 5, 2009)

i couldnt tell you if the 126w is a better buy because i havent seen these plants flower yet. once i get into flowering i will be able to see what both ligths can realy do. the thing with getting two 90w instead of one 180w is the intensety of the light. if you need more foot print and money is tight then two 90w will work good for you. but i rather have one 180w IMOP


----------



## KenWood (Nov 6, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i couldnt tell you if the 126w is a better buy because i havent seen these plants flower yet. once i get into flowering i will be able to see what both ligths can realy do. the thing with getting two 90w instead of one 180w is the intensety of the light. if you need more foot print and money is tight then two 90w will work good for you. but i rather have one 180w IMOP


 
Looking good BRO.. Mine is finally kicking into gear.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 6, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Looking good BRO.. Mine is finally kicking into gear.


man they even grew alot bigger last nite. ill post some pics sat. i will be switching the lights to 12/12/ this weekend. now we will beable to see the real fun.


----------



## zerowned (Nov 6, 2009)

irishboy said:


> man they even grew alot bigger last nite. ill post some pics sat. i will be switching the lights to 12/12/ this weekend. now we will beable to see the real fun.



Just found this and really want to see the flowering on LED

subbed.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 6, 2009)

irishboy said:


> man they even grew alot bigger last nite. ill post some pics sat. i will be switching the lights to 12/12/ this weekend. now we will beable to see the real fun.


Woot!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Andy Botwin (Nov 6, 2009)

Let the revolution begin...

Thanks for the frequent updates irishboy!


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 6, 2009)

SWEEEET! Thanks for the update Irish! I can't wait for the next few weeks + to start showing us whats what!

Hey Mr. Botwin. Fancy seeing you here. ;0) 

We have spoken recently in another thread, but shhhhh. lol nobody else knows that. ;0)


Peace everybody! I hope everything is perfect for everyone...

-PF-


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Irish,

Thanks for doing this comparison as I have been in the market for leds for a while now.
I will be nice to see someone not involved in the industry do this.

One thing I would like to point out is the plants you started with were from a club right? You dont know if the mother was from seed or clone right? If from seed there is a good chance of different phenos so next grow you should take clones from one plant and grow them under both lights.

It looked to me the better plants went into the 126W but my money is on the 180w

As far as distance, everyone is intitled to there own opinion, I think by going with manufactures recommended distance is a good comparison.


----------



## LEDGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> It looked to me the better plants went into the 126W but my money is on the 180w


Sounds great! I'd love to take your money! 

I've stated from the start that we would match or beat ProSource with 30% less wattage, and we're doing just that. I can't wait till it gets to bloom so you can see the TRUE difference between the two units. Mark my words on it, our light being $300 cheaper and 54W less will shine victorious in this test. I put my money on it a long time ago when I made the challenge and sent Irish his unit...


----------



## irishboy (Nov 6, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Irish,
> 
> Thanks for doing this comparison as I have been in the market for leds for a while now.
> I will be nice to see someone not involved in the industry do this.
> ...


 
i was told the cutting were from a clone from oakster dam. but i dont know for sure. both clones were as = as i could get it, and if one was a little better dont u think its fair to let the under dog have it since they are using 54w less? i think thats fair. plus no plants is going to be 100% = . i tried to pick all the clones that were the same size witch i think they were realy close to being equal. 

their will not be another test after this one. i dont like being held down to testing i want to grow my way after this. toping and LST or maybe SCROG. when i do test i have to let the plants be how they grow natural to keep it faire. so no more test after this unless the companys give me other lights to test out.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 6, 2009)

here are some new pics i took today. tomarrow i will be putting the plants 12/12. now the real test is about to begian.


----------



## HarvestHighway (Nov 6, 2009)

irishboy said:


> here are some new pics i took today. tomarrow i will be putting the plants 12/12. now the real test is about to begian.


nice. they all look very healthy. have you ever grown these strains before?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 6, 2009)

HarvestHighway said:


> nice. they all look very healthy. have you ever grown these strains before?


nope first time. i always try to get differnt strains for my differnt growes. ive seen these grown befor under HPS and ive smoked both of these srains but never grew them myself.


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 7, 2009)

damn lookin good im gettin 4 126's im ordering on monday


----------



## irishboy (Nov 7, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> damn lookin good im gettin 4 126's im ordering on monday


cool deal; make sure to post some pics of that grow. i would love to see that


----------



## Art909 (Nov 10, 2009)

irishboy said:


> every body please lets keep this thread peacfull i dont want to deal with the led war BS. i hate that BS. ive seen more led thread become flame war then i can count. ive always have had a clean thread and thats how i like it.
> 
> just rember i am doing this grow for you guys not me or i wouldnt even post it! i just want people that are wanting to grow with leds to beable to buy good led lights and not waist their money, when they could get the better light.
> 
> lets just grow some dank!


 


True...


----------



## irishboy (Nov 10, 2009)

4 days into flowering


----------



## sweetherb (Nov 11, 2009)

Like many on these forums, I can't wait to see some independent empirical comparisons of what the latest LED grow units can do, particularly in flower (i.e not just manufacturers making ridiculous claims and getting all sensitive when criticised - LED grow forums seem to attract these people like crazy!).

You are doing us all a fine service. Much appreciated. Keep it up and keep the pix coming!


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 11, 2009)

yea irish loolkin good, you just got those clones pretty fast growth rate how old were they when u started flowering? are u leaning one way or another on the led units? i should have my penetrators soon ordered them a few days ago


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 11, 2009)

hey one more quick question do they sell seeds in the california medical shops?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 11, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> hey one more quick question do they sell seeds in the california medical shops?


the plants were 2 weeks when i flowerd, the were 12" when i switched. 

um as fare as leaning towards one light then the other? i can realy say untill i see some flowering from the lights. 

as fare as veg i liked how the 126w was easier just put it at 6" and leave it alone.
the 180w took me a while to find the right higth and they were laging at first but at the end they caught up to the 126w, so they both did great for veg, 

yes they sale seed at the clubs done here, i seen some seeds the last time i went they were alot of money, i think $80.00 and they wernt FEM dont know how many.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 11, 2009)

sweetherb said:


> Like many on these forums, I can't wait to see some independent empirical comparisons of what the latest LED grow units can do, particularly in flower (i.e not just manufacturers making ridiculous claims and getting all sensitive when criticised - LED grow forums seem to attract these people like crazy!).
> 
> You are doing us all a fine service. Much appreciated. Keep it up and keep the pix coming!


thanks


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for all the info like i said before u are the man hey what strain would you recommend for yield ?
thanks for answering my ? about the seeds i be comin that way in a few months thats why i was askin?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 11, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> thanks for all the info like i said before u are the man hey what strain would you recommend for yield ?
> thanks for answering my ? about the seeds i be comin that way in a few months thats why i was askin?


no problem.

its kida hard to say witch strain yeilds the best because alot do. the blue dream and hindu skunk i have right now are high yeilders. here is a link that might be some help on that for you.
http://420tribune.com/2009/09/cannabis-strain-characteristics/


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 12, 2009)

irishboy said:


> no problem.
> 
> its kida hard to say witch strain yeilds the best because alot do. the blue dream and hindu skunk i have right now are high yeilders. here is a link that might be some help on that for you.
> http://420tribune.com/2009/09/cannabis-strain-characteristics/


 yea i know what u mean thanks for the link


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey I want everyone's opinion on something. I have been following a couple of these led grow journals and I am thinking about building my own in a mini-fridge. Which do you think would work better for that, the Prosource 90w or the Hydrogrow 63w. I wanted to go with the 126w you are testing but I realized my mini-fridge is about half an inch narrower than the 126w light. Glad I realized that before ordering anything. haha. Irishboy props on the grows and thanks for testing these two lights out so we can put to rest all the bs


----------



## irishboy (Nov 13, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> Hey I want everyone's opinion on something. I have been following a couple of these led grow journals and I am thinking about building my own in a mini-fridge. Which do you think would work better for that, the Prosource 90w or the Hydrogrow 63w. I wanted to go with the 126w you are testing but I realized my mini-fridge is about half an inch narrower than the 126w light. Glad I realized that before ordering anything. haha. Irishboy props on the grows and thanks for testing these two lights out so we can put to rest all the bs


sorry man but i cant help you with that one because i dont know witch one works the best yet. 

once i get dont witht this test i can tell you more.. sorry.


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 13, 2009)

How are the ladies coming along man? When is the next photo update?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 13, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> How are the ladies coming along man? When is the next photo update?


ill do it sat night when the lights come on. their looking good, they should realy take off after sat when i give them my flowering food. their still eating veg food right now.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Irish,
How many 126's would it take to do 15 plants? do you think 6 would cover a 12' x 10' floor?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 14, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Hey Irish,
> How many 126's would it take to do 15 plants? do you think 6 would cover a 12' x 10' floor?


you might want to ask led girl on that one. i dont even know if it will do my 3 plants yet. so i cant realy say.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 14, 2009)

ledgrowing said:


> led girl is bunk started a thread to show how much better lights r never finished so im guessing her and those lame lights r bunk


Why do you have to come on here and try to start shit. What the [email protected]#k is wrong with your ass. If you dont like LEDS stay off of the threads.

Hey Irish sorry BRO.. It ticks me off cause we are trying to find ways to get away from the HPS or HID someone has to start something. So how much coverage at 6" awat from tops is hitting.


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 14, 2009)

irishboy said:


> you might want to ask led girl on that one. i dont even know if it will do my 3 plants yet. so i cant realy say.



From what I can tell, you can get about what the size of the unit itself it, under it. Like, 3x8" pots, or 2x10" pots. Not too many from what I can see, because you want that light CLOSE....that's my opinion tho...

I see no way to get a 2x3' coverage out of one of those units...2x2 maybe..? Depending on how high you place it. I say no less than 10" which doesn't give you an extremely large footprint to work with. If you want satisfactory results that is...

Not trying to butt in Irish, just puttin in my two cents...from experience thus far.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 14, 2009)

So with 2x2 footprint I come up with 9 of the 126w for 12'x10'.

Ledgrowing I did read it and it all starts out just what you wrote. The grow journal turns out to be a debate or to rag on someone and then the thread just goes away because no one wants to se 2 or 3 people going back and forth. This is someones grow journal not a bash area. From what I have seen, she has proven more than alot more than anyother LED company, this is what it seems to me. I will not discuss it anymore on this thread. Again sorry Irishboy. I'll just keep watching your grow so far you look like yours is proving pretty good.
Keep up the grow BRO..


----------



## irishboy (Nov 14, 2009)

guys lets keep it cool!! every one has their own opions. but i realy dont want to see trash talk on here, talking down on other companys lights this soon in the test. if you think her light sucks keep it to your self please, their are alot of people that bought those lights on hear and dont want to hear that.

this is why i am doing this test to find these things out. so instead of saying thigs like that just watch how this test gose with that light and see.

also she dosent post anymore because she got banned from this site so thats why her grow thread is incoplete. their still going other places on the internet right now, i just seen it the other day.

anyone is more then welcome to say what they want on here or talk about what they want i dont care at all, just keep it cool and nice. when we talk about things that how we all learn. dont EVER feel like your thread jacking, because i dont trip off of that stuff, we all learn this way. say or talk about what ever you want just be respectfull!

smoke on


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry bro....was not trying to stir things up. 

It's all good. I own three different units, and know which one performs the best. :0) I am a happy camper...

Sorry Irish, again. Much respect.

Peace! 

-PF-


----------



## irishboy (Nov 14, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> Sorry bro....was not trying to stir things up.
> 
> It's all good. I own three different units, and know which one performs the best. :0) I am a happy camper...
> 
> ...


no bro that wasnt directed towarwds you or ken. 
that was for the ones that are saying inessary commits about how led girls lights are shit. theirs no reason for that because all it dose is start a led war with other members, ive seen it happen 100's of times.


----------



## LEDGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> Hey I want everyone's opinion on something. I have been following a couple of these led grow journals and I am thinking about building my own in a mini-fridge. Which do you think would work better for that, the Prosource 90w or the Hydrogrow 63w. I wanted to go with the 126w you are testing but I realized my mini-fridge is about half an inch narrower than the 126w light. Glad I realized that before ordering anything. haha. Irishboy props on the grows and thanks for testing these two lights out so we can put to rest all the bs


If the results thus far are any indication, our 63W will match or outperform the PS 90W, and it costs over $100 less.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 15, 2009)

irishboy said:


> no bro that wasnt directed towarwds you or ken.
> that was for the ones that are saying inessary commits about how led girls lights are shit. theirs no reason for that because all it dose is start a led war with other members, ive seen it happen 100's of times.


Hey I did not take it to heart I'm an AS#$OLE anyways. LOL Nah I just want this to go without crap I really need to see this finish out. I need to pick a LED for the bigger set-up so we can get away from 1000w HPS. Although it is really hard because of the buds we are getting with them. Then I look over and see 2 plants we lost because the hose kinked and the plants did not receive any water so they fried. There goes a pound out the door, I am wondering if we could try and do the BubbleBags for hash with them. Oh well enough of my belly aching. 
So Irish what is the coverage you are getting?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Hey I did not take it to heart I'm an AS#$OLE anyways. LOL Nah I just want this to go without crap I really need to see this finish out. I need to pick a LED for the bigger set-up so we can get away from 1000w HPS. Although it is really hard because of the buds we are getting with them. Then I look over and see 2 plants we lost because the hose kinked and the plants did not receive any water so they fried. There goes a pound out the door, I am wondering if we could try and do the BubbleBags for hash with them. Oh well enough of my belly aching.
> So Irish what is the coverage you are getting?


at 12" on both lights i cant cover all 3 of my girls with the 126w but close.

the 180w cover all 3 plants well.

not too sure on the real foot print in inches, but the 180w seem to have more footprint. since it uses wider angle leds

not to sure on the pentration untill i get some heavy flowers but i will keep you posted.


----------



## bloomfields (Nov 15, 2009)

irishboy said:


> every body please lets keep this thread peacfull i dont want to deal with the led war BS. i hate that BS. ive seen more led thread become flame war then i can count. ive always have had a clean thread and thats how i like it.
> 
> just rember i am doing this grow for you guys not me or i wouldnt even post it! i just want people that are wanting to grow with leds to beable to buy good led lights and not waist their money, when they could get the better light.
> 
> lets just grow some dank!


i am unconvinced by led's i will be watching with interest - thankyou !!

rep hit.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

bloomfields said:


> i am unconvinced by led's i will be watching with interest - thankyou !!
> 
> rep hit.


welcome kick back smoke one and lets see what happens?


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 15, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> Sorry bro....was not trying to stir things up.
> 
> It's all good. I own three different units, and know which one performs the best. :0) I am a happy camper...
> 
> ...


 which one performs the best in your opnion?


----------



## KenWood (Nov 15, 2009)

The real test will be the flower this is what I am waiting on mine. It just seems like the plants are not growing anymore. They are producing flowers, maybe I am watching them to close. Between your and mine and Rumples we should see something that will tell us yea or nope at gonna switch.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

KenWood said:


> The real test will be the flower this is what I am waiting on mine. It just seems like the plants are not growing anymore. They are producing flowers, maybe I am watching them to close. Between your and mine and Rumples we should see something that will tell us yea or nope at gonna switch.


you mean their not growing taller? or the buds arnt growing?


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 15, 2009)

KenWood said:


> The real test will be the flower this is what I am waiting on mine. It just seems like the plants are not growing anymore. They are producing flowers, maybe I am watching them to close. Between your and mine and Rumples we should see something that will tell us yea or nope at gonna switch.


Mine are in the same state, they are not growing up anymore but the BUDS are growing as per normal


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

alright folks its pic time!! and today i did somthing special for you, i took down the wall so i could get a side x side pic so you can realy see the differnce. if you guy's perfer the side x side more let me know and ill see what i can due next time. it is kinda a pain in the a$$ because that wood wall is kinda big, but with a few screws out i can have it down. 

they are 1 week & 1 day into flower.


----------



## bigkuz68 (Nov 15, 2009)

excellent growth plants are lookin real healthy man


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

bigkuz68 said:


> excellent growth plants are lookin real healthy man


thank you! hope you enjoy.


----------



## Andy Botwin (Nov 15, 2009)

I DO enjoy! Thank YOU! lol.

Lookin' very good...


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

Andy Botwin said:


> I DO enjoy! Thank YOU! lol.
> 
> Lookin' very good...


thanks bro


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks like the 126 W just eaked out the 180W so far

The little one is coming around finally its about time

What's your take on them so far?

I notice the 126 W is also $300 cheaper than the 180W

Does it cover a bigger foot print?


----------



## KenWood (Nov 15, 2009)

The buds are growing but the plant has hit its mark and hopefully it will switch more to the buds. The other set-up site I think we will have are best crop.!! I'll try and get some pics of our buds over there, they are Blueberry. I know one thing and that is I do not think I will keep using Canna. GH we have 3 jugs, Canna I have 5 bottles. I keep hearing great things about it but I myself am not seeing it. Still have about 5 weeks on my little sickies. Yours are looking great bro..


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 15, 2009)

KenWood said:


> The buds are growing but the plant has hit its mark and hopefully it will switch more to the buds. The other set-up site I think we will have are best crop.!! I'll try and get some pics of our buds over there, they are Blueberry. I know one thing and that is I do not think I will keep using Canna. GH we have 3 jugs, Canna I have 5 bottles. I keep hearing great things about it but I myself am not seeing it. Still have about 5 weeks on my little sickies. Yours are looking great bro..


What are you using to grow with Ken?

A fellow LED G man here


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> It looks like the 126 W just eaked out the 180W so far
> 
> The little one is coming around finally its about time
> 
> ...


the 180w has a little bigger foot print. hers dose a 2x3 at 12". but hers has more pentration power since she uses 60 degree leds. 

so it a trade off, depending what you want. foot print? pentration?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

KenWood said:


> The buds are growing but the plant has hit its mark and hopefully it will switch more to the buds. The other set-up site I think we will have are best crop.!! I'll try and get some pics of our buds over there, they are Blueberry. I know one thing and that is I do not think I will keep using Canna. GH we have 3 jugs, Canna I have 5 bottles. I keep hearing great things about it but I myself am not seeing it. Still have about 5 weeks on my little sickies. Yours are looking great bro..


a plant gose to its gentic hight and thats it. some stay small some medium some tall. also if you have to lights closer they wont strech; farther away they will strech.
personal if their not streching bud still packing on bud somtimes that a good things because you now have more energy going into ur buds. 

mine arnt realy growing any taller but thats fine with me aslong as the buds keep growing. now i have extra power to my bud sites eirler into flowering.
if useing GH nutes try the lucas formala. it kicks a$$


----------



## KenWood (Nov 15, 2009)

I am growing some White Russians using HLS 120 light from G2LED.com and Canna Aqua Nutes. I have a thread NEW Led

KenWood


----------



## KenWood (Nov 15, 2009)

At the bigger HPS set-up we use the Lucas Formula and we are getting buds bigger than a 20 oz pop bottle.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 15, 2009)

Ken,

Welcome and good luck on your grow

T


----------



## KenWood (Nov 15, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Ken,
> 
> Welcome and good luck on your grow
> 
> T


Thanks T.

So Irish have you tried LED's before? What was the outcome? 

What about you T what has been your best with LED's


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Thanks T.
> 
> So Irish have you tried LED's before? What was the outcome?
> 
> What about you T what has been your best with LED's


ya ive done 3 grows so far with leds. my first was with a 90w tri ban and it did cool. got an oz or two cant rember.

my last grow was the best one but i got some spider mites and they killed my girls befor they could finish all the way. 2 plants were permo and the other two barly made it. hers my old log
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=218632


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

irishboy said:


> ya ive done 3 grows so far with leds. my first was with a 90w tri ban and it did cool. got an oz or two cant rember.
> 
> my last grow was the best one but i got some spider mites and they killed my girls befor they could finish all the way. 2 plants were permo and the other two barly made it. hers my old log
> https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=218632


here are some pics right befor i had to pull them because of those evil spider mites. 
2 shiva skunks and 2 supper skunks

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember those days....

Amazing how fast time goes eh....and the advances and forward movements since then.

Good times....good times...


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> I remember those days....
> 
> Amazing how fast time goes eh....and the advances and forward movements since then.
> 
> Good times....good times...


yep those were some good plants for being in 95-100F* temps their whole life, but them i got a visit from spider mites. those little fu$kers paid for that. is was war! they better not come back!! ill burn that room down! lol.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

its all good because these plants i have now look great, so hopfuly ill beat my old grow. 
i mean they look so $exy.lol

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, yes they do. lol.

They are some seriously sexy bitches...

Lovin it!

-pf-


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 15, 2009)

how'd you deal with your mites?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 15, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> how'd you deal with your mites?


i did alot of things.
i am using a no pest stripe, floramite, bombs, and wiped down all the wall,floors ect. left the room shut down for about 3 weeks with all of this stuff. the no pest stripes seem to work realy well, i am still using one right now.
plus its alot more colder so they wont breed and hatch so much. my te,ps were real hot at the time 95-100F*


----------



## jflynn83 (Nov 16, 2009)

what up irish lookin good man 
i just got my penetrators in but one 
isnt workin right only 2/3 of it is lite up 
im gonna call cammie in a bit but i got the other ones goin!
im pretty fuckin excited


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey irish. The ladies are coming along very nicely and I do'nt wanna speak too soon but the 126w looks like it is edging ahead a little, at least in how full the plant looks as you get farther down.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 16, 2009)

fhs, 

I feel the same way, I have a 180w UFO and maybe swapping


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd smoke them mites. lol little bastards! ha! 

Sorry...one of those days. lol.

TC, I think you're on to something with your comment...consider it after this grow and before your 90 days...It will produce, I can vouch for that, but how much, and will it satisfy you? That's what is important dudes...what works for us...not everybody else, but you...

Peace dudes!


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 16, 2009)

The thing I am wondering though is if the growth difference is caused by the difference in the wavelenghts of the LED's or if it is because the HGL lights are 60 degrees instead of the 120 from prosource


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 16, 2009)

I would say yes, the NM ranges on the lights are different, enough to be dramatic as far as results go. But really it's my opinion only. 

Watch and see fhspolo. The results will speak for themselves. IF you are impatient...it will hurt your wallet. Trust me.

Friendly advice, and two cents...

-PF-


----------



## irishboy (Nov 16, 2009)

jflynn83 said:


> what up irish lookin good man
> i just got my penetrators in but one
> isnt workin right only 2/3 of it is lite up
> im gonna call cammie in a bit but i got the other ones goin!
> im pretty fuckin excited


that sucks! give her a call and i am sure she will fix this for you. cant wait to see those girls under more then one 126w. send me a link when you get them going.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 16, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> The thing I am wondering though is if the growth difference is caused by the difference in the wavelenghts of the LED's or if it is because the HGL lights are 60 degrees instead of the 120 from prosource


maybe both, i dont realy know good question?

yes their is more nodes on the 126w as you can see in the pics and it is bushyer. more branches tell me more bud sites but more leaves also to shade light, i dont know what going to happen in flowering? but i cant wait because i want to smoke some blue dream and hindu skunk.lol. 

the real test is about to begain soon when the buds actulay start growing, then we will see who is kingkiss-assof led's.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 16, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> I'd smoke them mites. lol little bastards! ha!
> 
> Sorry...one of those days. lol.
> 
> ...


I could take the money and maybe buy 2 126 W lights and stuff them in the fridge and see what kind of damage they could do!!!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 16, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> I could take the money and maybe buy 2 126 W lights and stuff them in the fridge and see what kind of damage they could do!!!


thats up to you. i cant tell you how good the 126w is going to flower because i havent seen it with my own eyes. i also have seen the 180w flower from start to finish either since my last grow was using a 90w tri ban from start to 5 weeks into flowering.

i cant wait to see what each light dose?


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 16, 2009)

You still haven't given you view on how these are preforming?

What do you think of them?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 16, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> You still haven't given you view on how these are preforming?
> 
> What do you think of them?


its hard to say this eirly in the game since their no buds yet, but for veg the 126w seemed to be less stress on the plants and they did grow faster and bigger.
the 180w had a slow start but after about 5 days it took off real fast and almost cought up. 

the 126w i just left it at 6" and the plants loved it.

the 180w i had to play around with it to get that sweet spot. i had it at 10" half powerd like i was told to try and it seem to stress the plants out, so i raised it to around 16" and every two days lowerd it down one link on my chain to let the plants get use to it, they seem to like that alot more.

so for veg i would have to give it to the 126w for faster/bigger growth, ease of use and less stress on my plants.

rember this is what happen for my grow and results may very better/or worst for somone else.

these results are good to me but i wont be totaly happy untill i see the buds that each light can produce with my own eyes. cant wait!


----------



## bobkessel (Nov 16, 2009)

KILL A WATT METER TEST?

I am curious as to what these lights total draw is. The Kill A Watt meter is about 20 bucks and you can get it at Radio Shack. It reads quickly how much something is realy drawing. I have seen that most of these lights make a cacluation and end up drawing another 30 to 40 watts more than they are rated. Have you tested these lights this way? In the end when we are all paying 35 cents a kWh we are going to want the most efficient light possible. I believe both of these lights will do a good job growing, but I am intersted in how much are they going to cost me every time I turn them on. 200 watts today is still 200.00 a year. What is their warranty read like. If I buy one of these and it dies next year because the power company surges me will they replace it? What is my fault and what is theirs. 

BOB


----------



## irishboy (Nov 16, 2009)

bobkessel said:


> KILL A WATT METER TEST?
> 
> I am curious as to what these lights total draw is. The Kill A Watt meter is about 20 bucks and you can get it at Radio Shack. It reads quickly how much something is realy drawing. I have seen that most of these lights make a cacluation and end up drawing another 30 to 40 watts more than they are rated. Have you tested these lights this way? In the end when we are all paying 35 cents a kWh we are going to want the most efficient light possible. I believe both of these lights will do a good job growing, but I am intersted in how much are they going to cost me every time I turn them on. 200 watts today is still 200.00 a year. What is their warranty read like. If I buy one of these and it dies next year because the power company surges me will they replace it? What is my fault and what is theirs.
> 
> BOB


 
sorry man i dont care that much about the power to spend $20.00 on a meter i have to save money and get x-mass gifts for alot of people. they always use more watts they they say because of the fans that are inside them. i can tell you any other HID lighting will cost you more then led's, not including cfl's. 

i belive the sticker on my 180w say total of 200W. the 126w dosent say anything, but i belive i heard it was 140w total. im not 100% sure

i belive they both have a 3 year warranty's, they should be covared if somthing like that happens but you might want to e-mail the companys and ask about that.


----------



## bigkuz68 (Nov 17, 2009)

prosorce 90 watt draws 75 watts, under 1 amp... i dont have a jumbo to test


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a kill-a-watt, I will find it and test the jumbo...

3 year warranty is good, but 5 is better. hehehe :0) 

The whole idea here guys is to see which light performs better, he/we is not picking apart the little stuff. Irish's intention is to grow some nug, and he just happens to be using 2 different units, so now we have a grow some nug side by side comparison test. How lucky WE are...

Much love Irish.

-pf-


----------



## KenWood (Nov 17, 2009)

So Irish whats the update? Man they are looking goooood!

Keep growing Bro..


----------



## irishboy (Nov 17, 2009)

KenWood said:


> So Irish whats the update? Man they are looking goooood!
> 
> Keep growing Bro..


i bought a better heater last night that is keeping the room at around 80F* and they are growing very well now. my other heater was keeping it around their but once it shut off the temps would fall real quick so it ran none stop, and thats 1,500watts running none stop, costing me some extra funds. so i bought an oil heater that heats the oil and shuts off while the oil stays hot for a few hours. my room never droped down on the temp at all. when i see them eirly this moring they grew like crazy. i cant wait to see them today when the light comes on.


----------



## project fuoro (Nov 17, 2009)

So being in the low 70s, or around 70 is too cold you think Irish??

Wintertime blows! I gotta get me some heat...

See ya at 420 Irish...


----------



## irishboy (Nov 17, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> So being in the low 70s, or around 70 is too cold you think Irish??
> 
> Wintertime blows! I gotta get me some heat...
> 
> See ya at 420 Irish...


i know low 70's is too cold. you want around 80-85F* the pants need heat that the HID light gives off, that led dosent when its winter.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 17, 2009)

i have another test that might be in the works after this current one; that another led company wants me to do agianst the winning light. right now untill i am done with this current test i am going to keep this companys name on the down low, since *I* havent totaly agreed on it yet. this will be a led unit that i havent seen on the fourms yet, you might not even know about these lights yet. but the companys says they arnt sacred and will go up agianst the winning compay no problem at all.

stay tuned, these company seems pretty bad a$$ from what i have seen.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 17, 2009)

wow my plants are realy starting to take off now. realy starting to open up so their isnt much leaves blocking light.

i have to raise the 126w on a daliy basis because its growing tall fast.

the 180w isnt realy growing to much taller yet but more wider and bottom branches are coming up. 

both lights are at 12"
both plants have alot of bud sites and their starting to realy pop out now. hopfully in a few more days ill have some nice bud tops fourming.
ill wait a few days untill i take some pics so it will be a big differnces since you last seen them.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 17, 2009)

irishboy said:


> wow my plants are realy starting to take off now. realy starting to open up so their isnt much leaves blocking light.
> 
> i have to raise the 126w on a daliy basis because its growing tall fast.
> 
> ...


Pictures MAN Pictures JEESH. LOL I was wondering about heating my test room. At the other we have the heat around 82. Went tonight to the HPS site walked in the room and notice one of the plants was missing it was the biggest with buds big as my forarm. I started to freak and relized it had snapped and was laying on floor. We tied it up hopefully it will keep going we have like 1-1/2 week left before cutting. DAMN!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 17, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Pictures MAN Pictures JEESH. LOL I was wondering about heating my test room. At the other we have the heat around 82. Went tonight to the HPS site walked in the room and notice one of the plants was missing it was the biggest with buds big as my forarm. I started to freak and relized it had snapped and was laying on floor. We tied it up hopefully it will keep going we have like 1-1/2 week left before cutting. DAMN!


i think the leds should be around 80-85F* and they seem to go crazy. 

that sucks for you big bud. the plants should be cool that used to happen to me all the time. i just put a stake into the medium and taped my stock up then tied the plant to the stake and all was weel.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 18, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i think the leds should be around 80-85F* and they seem to go crazy.
> 
> that sucks for you big bud. the plants should be cool that used to happen to me all the time. i just put a stake into the medium and taped my stock up then tied the plant to the stake and all was weel.


Yea fingers crossed


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 18, 2009)

lets see those pics man i cant wait to see bud i use led as u see by my name but only for veg curious to see how well they flower


----------



## irishboy (Nov 18, 2009)

alright guys i talked to that other test company and made a deal with them, they want me to test out their 300w led light. and told me they dont care if i want to do it by itself or go head to head with the winning light out of this test right now. they said they will put their light up agianst any light on the market. even if its higher watts then theirs, since PS has a 350w and HGL has a 318w. i will have to talk to each one of my current test companys to see if their down for that? dosent matter either way to if they want to or not, i dont realy care. ill do another test if PS or GHL wants? or ill just do a full grow with this other light; i still get a free 300w out of the deal to grow with their light. 
you can also find a you tube video of their 600w led light grow with 8 plants.
anyways heres the companys name i am going to test out Grow Led Hydro i know its funny both companys have the same name but backwards. they use 9 spectures and use 3w leds instead of 1w like PS & HGL.
this is going to be a weird test since evey companys claims that the 3w led arnt better then the 3 one watts leds. but this company claims the 3w is the way to go.
i have no idea but this will be a fun test. but time i get to test out some high power led lights:439:


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow,

That sounds pretty good to me, do you need an assistant? jk

You know my kids have been hanging out in the mid to low 60's now since the mod on the fridge

So I am going to say the LED's work well in the lower digits which is good for some of us without heat........out here in the cold............so cold........

Anyways how much are they asking for the 300 w?

With all these options which one to choose? 

I guess it depends on the application?

Good luck man keep up the good work


----------



## irishboy (Nov 18, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Wow,
> 
> That sounds pretty good to me, do you need an assistant? jk
> 
> ...


thats the thing their are soo many to chose from? thats why i am willing to do all these test to find the best of the best and the other fourm members can know were to send their money for leds. 
i belive his light is in the $400's.


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 18, 2009)

$949.99 for the 300w. Seems like not too bad of a price i think the 318w from HGL is $1100. Irishboy the ladies are coming along nicely. I'm excited to see the pics that are coming up.


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Nov 18, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> Hey I want everyone's opinion on something. I have been following a couple of these led grow journals and I am thinking about building my own in a mini-fridge. Which do you think would work better for that, the Prosource 90w or the Hydrogrow 63w. I wanted to go with the 126w you are testing but I realized my mini-fridge is about half an inch narrower than the 126w light. Glad I realized that before ordering anything. haha. Irishboy props on the grows and thanks for testing these two lights out so we can put to rest all the bs


If you're only a half inch out, why not remove a section of the interior of your fridge, or the entire interior? You know you want the bigger light...!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 18, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> $949.99 for the 300w. Seems like not too bad of a price i think the 318w from HGL is $1100. Irishboy the ladies are coming along nicely. I'm excited to see the pics that are coming up.


the girls are doing nice i will post some pics on sat, i just want to get some pics when the flowers strat showing. hopfuly by sat.

ya they have good prices, i will find out how legit these lights are when i test them after this grow.


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Nov 18, 2009)

Irishboy, I'm jealous you have companies that provide you lights. I had to buy my TI outright. But I'm still glad I did. I'm curious if anyone from Theoreme Innovation has approached you to test. Nice grow show by the way.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 19, 2009)

GrowGreenGreen said:


> Irishboy, I'm jealous you have companies that provide you lights. I had to buy my TI outright. But I'm still glad I did. I'm curious if anyone from Theoreme Innovation has approached you to test. Nice grow show by the way.


lol. i have had my share of buying lights. i biught my 90w and my 180w.
how do u like that TI light? always was interreasted in those lights.


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 19, 2009)

GrowGreenGreen said:


> If you're only a half inch out, why not remove a section of the interior of your fridge, or the entire interior? You know you want the bigger light...!


I didn't explain that well. It is a half inch wider than the fridge. I figured out I can fit two of the 63w side by side. Not sure if that is the best idea haha.


----------



## HarvestHighway (Nov 19, 2009)

Lookin great so far bro. The ladies are pretty sexy. Mine are at the end of the 4th week of flowering with a decent budset started (with the 126w). cant wait to see what the next 4-5 weeks bring!! (for both of us)!


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you have any pics harvest?


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 19, 2009)

I am almost 7 weeks into 12/12 with a 180 w UFO from PS


----------



## HarvestHighway (Nov 19, 2009)

i dont have any recent ones taken. i should have some internet at the house soon and ill get a few up. im not sure where i stand really being my first grow. everything seems to be where it should be...just hope these babies fatten up!


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 19, 2009)

My 1st grow in a while as well

And I am loving every minute of it


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 19, 2009)

Are you using C02 Harvest?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 19, 2009)

HarvestHighway said:


> Lookin great so far bro. The ladies are pretty sexy. Mine are at the end of the 4th week of flowering with a decent budset started (with the 126w). cant wait to see what the next 4-5 weeks bring!! (for both of us)!


i cant wait to see what happens for both of us either? i like that ue ahead of me so i can expect what to see for the week i am going into. sat will be the 2nd week of flower for me. ill have pis sat.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Nov 19, 2009)

ok, ran through the whole thread and now you've pointed me in a totally different direction. gow led hydro lights look really good but, there forum has some crazy shit on it. do you know where any journals on their lights are, irishboy?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 19, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> ok, ran through the whole thread and now you've pointed me in a totally different direction. gow led hydro lights look really good but, there forum has some crazy shit on it. do you know where any journals on their lights are, irishboy?


sorry i havent seen a journal from those lights.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 21, 2009)

alright heres a up date today they are 2 weeks into flowering


----------



## LEDGirl (Nov 21, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> ok, ran through the whole thread and now you've pointed me in a totally different direction. gow led hydro lights look really good but, there forum has some crazy shit on it. do you know where any journals on their lights are, irishboy?


By mentioning the company, he pointed you in their direction more so than watching this grow demonstration and seeing our 126W consistently outperform the ProSource 180W? Seriously man, go with what's tested and proven, not another gimmick company like the one we're currently beating... I'll never understand some people, how they're so willing to hope a "gimmick" will work, instead of going with what's known to work extremely well.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like a tie to me so far


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 21, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Looks like a tie to me so far


agreed. They are looking nice man. about how tall are they


----------



## irishboy (Nov 21, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> agreed. They are looking nice man. about how tall are they


they are about 2-2.5' tall, with alot of nodes and bud sites every where


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 22, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Looks like a tie to me so far


 ya me to bro but led girl thinks hers are the best but there not her lights are the gimick they have no foot print not like other compnys


----------



## dirtyshawa (Nov 22, 2009)

LEDGirl said:


> By mentioning the company, he pointed you in their direction more so than watching this grow demonstration and seeing our 126W consistently outperform the ProSource 180W? Seriously man, go with what's tested and proven, not another gimmick company like the one we're currently beating... I'll never understand some people, how they're so willing to hope a "gimmick" will work, instead of going with what's known to work extremely well.


 
trust me i'm watching extremely closely. as far as proven well that's still up in the air but, honestly ledgirl, things look very close at the moment. time will tell though. i'm not hoping a particular light or company wins, i just want the best to win. i like spending my money on the best. i've yet to see a completed grow journal by someone who really knows what their doing, they've either had a problem with this or that, maybe not related to your lights. but, i've yet to see someone do your lights do justice. no disrespect to those who've completed a full grow. i'm sure sleepy and S_A_H will but, until them no led that i've seen has been proven. i've never been gullible nor am i a gimmick chaser. i'm simply doing my homework and from a specification standpoint the spectra light seems to out trump your light. you even said, you'd be upgrading the watts on your leds. you both have the same viewing angle. there are a few other advantages but, that's neither here nor there. so, on paper the spectra seems better. my main issue with growled is that they don't have any real journals going at the moment and i wouldn't make any spontaneous purchase on a product that hasn't proven itself anyway. sorry for jacking your thread, irishboy. looking good man


----------



## dirtyshawa (Nov 22, 2009)

also, irishboy said the ones under the prosource were stressed early on but, what i've been told to question by friends and associates in the know is the flowering phase production of led lighting. sorry, irishboy once again.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking good Bro..
Have the pistals started showing up?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Looking good Bro..
> Have the pistals started showing up?


ya i have tons of pistals on all the plants. both plants look equal on the department of bud growth.


----------



## Andy Botwin (Nov 22, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> as far as proven well that's still up in the air but, honestly ledgirl, things look very close at the moment ...


Very true dirtyshawa.

It's far too early to make a statement like LEDGirl did. We're several weeks away from irishboy's harvest, and neither light has outperformed the other. ProSource is no more gimmicky than HGL itself. HGL is no more 'proven' or 'tested' (to quote LEDGirl) than ProSource. Those claims are unvalidated and early adopters should be very critical of all claims made by any manufacturer about virtually, untested and unproven products such as LEDGirls new-to-market units.

It's very obvious that both lights worked exceptionally well for vegetative growth. irishboy has a mighty greenthumb and I thank him for being so diligent with his Journal as this will help determine fact from fiction.

It is true, that the plants under the HGL product were marginally healthier going in, and this may be a factor when it comes time to harvest - we shall see. The health of the plants is directly proportionally to yield and potency.

For anyone tracking the progress of the HGL units, there is a Completed Journal over in LEDGirl's Forum on ICMag, that yielded well under the often claimed 2g/watt (yield was a little over an ounce per plant). Please keep in mind that the grower did have some very common problems experienced by novice growers (mild cal/mag deficiency, a few branches with a little mildew, etc). That being said, it was a fair presentation of the performance, new growers can expect, using HGLs lights. It's also fair to say that the grower will get better yields next time, now that he knows a little more about growing under LEDs. However, this is a far cry from the 2 and a half foot tall, half-pound plants that LEDGirl often refers to when she quotes the results people can obtain with her lights. Experienced, dialed in growers can achieve those results with HID and LED alike, whereas, for newer growers, it takes more than the latest LED technology to consistently match those inflated claims. Food for thought...

irish here is in a prime position to put up some big numbers - plants are lovely and problem-free. All the best irishboy, grow big!

Thanks for the update.

NOTE/DISCLAIMER:
Before LEDGirl provides us with a rant, slamming me, and going off about how I'm a skeptic and a hater, please know that I am a supporter and believer in LED lighting. I am simply skeptical of LEDGirl herself, her business practices and claims, not necessarily her LED products. Thanks to Cammie/LEDGirl, based on her interactions with members, not soley on this Forum, but her consistent lack of class at all times when members show legitimate skepticism, has led me to adopt this attitude. I am pulling for her products and sincerely hope she continues to ameliorate her interpersonal skills.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2009)

i highly dont recomend for people to buy just any led because a company makes claims, see the real proof from real growers posting their results. dont just belive the first journal you see with somone that hasnt been around for a while posting on here that just joined. be carful of the BS claimes. i can tell you one thing i am not into the BS i hate it, and what you see on this test is what you get. now rember each grower is differnt and most likly not get the same results as me. some will get better for being a better grower and using differnt methods, some will get worse from not being a better grower and using differnt methods, some will get the same. but regaurdless of what i get i am the same grower so their for; all of these test plants get the same level of skill i can provide them witch to me we tell me the better light out of the 2 since their from the same grower.

but i am not going to let this topic start a war on my thread!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2009)

also to make one thing very clear where i stand on this test, since each company claims their lights are = to HID i want atleast 2-2.5oz per plant or i will not be testing leds anymore, instead i will be going back to HID, untill i see alot of respected people getting great results from leds then ill think about flowering with them agian. i can say i will use leds for veg, since i think they work great. but 2oz is my breaking point, and i think it is fair since my plants are so healthy right now? they are able to atleast get 2oz. anyone think this is a good number to expect? i figure it should easy to get that amount per plant since the companys claims its = to a 400w or a 600w HID? i am not in anyway saying i am unhappy with what i see so far with these leds i am testing. i am just stating what i at least expect to get per plant to make me use these lights for my next grows in the future. 

this is the point of the test where we can see what light realy out performs then the other. 

now to clear on thing up, all the plants were equal stressed from the ride home. the PS plants were more stressed from their light, because i was told to hang it @ 10" with half power. well that was still too close so i had to bumb the light to 15-16" and slowly work it down to the plants. so the stress was caused by the lights. just wanted to clear that up for some who might not know.


----------



## Andy Botwin (Nov 22, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i want atleast 2oz per plant or i will not be testing leds anymore, instead i will be going back to HID... anyone think this is a good number to expect?


I think that is a more than fair benchmark.




> now to clear on thing up, all the plants were equal stressed from the ride home. the PS plants were more stressed from their light, because i was told to hang it @ 10" with half power. well that was still too close so i had to bumb the light to 15-16" and slowly work it down to the plants. so the stress was caused by the lights. just wanted to clear that up for some who might not know.


That's my bad irish, I didn't mean to misinform and should have made a more complete comment. Thank you for the elaboration.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2009)

Andy Botwin said:


> I think that is a more than fair benchmark.
> 
> i think thats fair because a 400w will have no problem getting atleast that.
> 
> ...


no problem


i think thats fair because a 400w will have no problem getting atleast that.

i want to expect more from the PS 180w since they do claim it to be = to a 600w HID. with a 600w i can rock that plant.lol.

but i say 2oz is more then fair per plant. my conditions are as good as its going to get (with out co2) and my plants are very healty no problems, and they are big enoff to pack on some weight. the lights that gets me the more weight dry i will be filling my next garden up with them. thats of course if i get 2oz or more per plant.lol.

leds do have alot of good things about them mainly heat. when its 110F* outside over here i can afford to run HPS and my A/C the whole time. last time i did that my bill was out of this world. this is were leds help me alot because my plants dont ever seen to be effected by the high heat when i am using leds. i dont get heat stress like i do with hid when its 95-100F* in my grow room..

but in the winter time i need the heat from HID so either way they both help me.


----------



## uriah (Nov 22, 2009)

subscribed!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 22, 2009)

2oz per plant?

Sounds to me like you will be back on HID before you know it.
My guess would be 2.5 oz per light. We will see.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> 2oz per plant?
> 
> Sounds to me like you will be back on HID before you know it.
> My guess would be 2.5 oz per light. We will see.


lets hope not, then that would be the worst led grow i have growen so far to this day.lol.


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 22, 2009)

I know that this is going off of hear say, so you might want to take it with a grain of salt, but over on ICMag LEDGirl talks about her current customers averaging 1.8g/w. I would say that that average g/w yield would be a rough number to shoot for. I think that comes out to about a half pound for the light.


----------



## beeker74 (Nov 22, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> I know that this is going off of hear say, so you might want to take it with a grain of salt, but over on ICMag LEDGirl talks about her current customers averaging 1.8g/w. I would say that that average g/w yield would be a rough number to shoot for. I think that comes out to about a half pound for the light.


 I'm just curious, can someone post a verifiable account of ledgirls 1.8-2 gm/watt yields?I'd love to see that


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 23, 2009)

Take a look around this journal, http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=145484&page=6. On page 6 she shows what she got off of one plant and i think like page 2 or so she breaks down how much g/w she is getting.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 23, 2009)

So how they doing Irish?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 23, 2009)

KenWood said:


> So how they doing Irish?


their buding like crazy. flowers poping up all over


----------



## KenWood (Nov 23, 2009)

irishboy said:


> their buding like crazy. flowers poping up all over


How long does it take on LED's to start really showing colas? Our other set-up (HPS) it seems like it is around 3 weeks. Since you have messed with LED's I figure you would have a better clue.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 23, 2009)

KenWood said:


> How long does it take on LED's to start really showing colas? Our other set-up (HPS) it seems like it is around 3 weeks. Since you have messed with LED's I figure you would have a better clue.


about 4 weeks from what i have seen.


----------



## sweetherb (Nov 24, 2009)

Andy Botwin said:


> Before LEDGirl provides us with a rant, slamming me, and going off about how I'm a skeptic and a hater, please know that I am a supporter and believer in LED lighting. I am simply skeptical of LEDGirl herself, her business practices and claims, not necessarily her LED products. Thanks to Cammie/LEDGirl, based on her interactions with members, not soley on this Forum, but her consistent lack of class at all times when members show legitimate skepticism, has led me to adopt this attitude. I am pulling for her products and sincerely hope she continues to ameliorate her interpersonal skills.


Thank you for putting very eloquently what I have been thinking for months now! We must be on the same wavelength!


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 24, 2009)

I may have just missed where this info is earlier in the thread but what is the flowering time for these?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 24, 2009)

fhspolo16 said:


> I may have just missed where this info is earlier in the thread but what is the flowering time for these?


8-9 weeks this coming sat i will be on week 3


----------



## irishboy (Nov 24, 2009)

wait untill you guys see sat pics. i just looked at my girls and i have buds everywhere. i am getting real happy now


----------



## irishboy (Nov 25, 2009)

well i was going to wait untill sat for this, but what the hell its the holidays. 2.5 weeks into flowering. enjoy!


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like the 126w is pulling ahead by a node


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 25, 2009)

Or is it the tray you have them on?


----------



## Briester Behemoth (Nov 25, 2009)

irishboy said:


> well i was going to wait untill sat for this, but what the hell its the holidays. 2.5 weeks into flowering. enjoy!


Yo, 

Thanks for doing this thread. I've been curious about utilitizing LEDs. I'm finishing my CFL diesel ryder grow right now. But for my next grow I either want to use one of the LEDs you've posted or a 600 watt HPS. I was going to calculate this myself but you have any ideas approx how many hours it takes for LED to pay for itself vs the HPS in terms of eletricity consumption?


----------



## fhspolo16 (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn those are looking good. They seem to have added a decent amount of height in only a couple days and i agree TCurtiss it looks like the 126 grew a little more that the 180


----------



## irishboy (Nov 25, 2009)

Briester Behemoth said:


> Yo,
> 
> Thanks for doing this thread. I've been curious about utilitizing LEDs. I'm finishing my CFL diesel ryder grow right now. But for my next grow I either want to use one of the LEDs you've posted or a 600 watt HPS. I was going to calculate this myself but you have any ideas approx how many hours it takes for LED to pay for itself vs the HPS in terms of eletricity consumption?


na i never added it up. all i know is i am saving money on a/c and total power.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 25, 2009)

true & true


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 25, 2009)

way less heat, less power consumption


----------



## irishboy (Nov 25, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Or is it the tray you have them on?


na their both flush trays. the 126w is 6-8" taller. and alot more busher, dont know if thats a good thing or bad? less light to get threw the foliage, but more light hiting the fan leaves. they both are buding like crazy and already strating to stake


----------



## irishboy (Nov 25, 2009)

guys i am getting very happy, i havent had a led grow this staked befor. things are looking good for only 2.5 weeks.


----------



## HarvestHighway (Nov 26, 2009)

just wanted to check up and see how things are rolling. looking good bro. ive got some serious bud formation on the go now...3 of my plants are lookin great but one is not. looks like MG/Ca deficiency plus a few others im sure. Getting the canna nute line tomorrow so i cant start my next set of clones/seeds down the right path. ill try for some pics this weekend. im pretty busy and hardly around. cheers fellas


----------



## Canabuds (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Irish,

I've been keeping a close eye on the journal as I have just started using LED lighting for the first time.

I have a 126w penetrator as my sole source of flowering light. I have it at 6 inches away from canopy currently. This Saturday is 3 weeks of 12/12 (I think you may be exactly as far along.) 

I was hoping to get some nice close up shots of the buds forming in your next round of photos so I can compare to mine. 

keep up the good work,
-thanx


----------



## irishboy (Nov 27, 2009)

Canabuds said:


> Hi Irish,
> 
> I've been keeping a close eye on the journal as I have just started using LED lighting for the first time.
> 
> ...


yep tomarrow will be 3 weeks flowering. i will try to get some clse ups for you.


----------



## KenWood (Nov 27, 2009)

Harvest what grow are you doing Soil or Hydro. I am doing Hydro and the Canna Aqua line. WAS NOT IMPRESSED. I know the soil line is doing good. With our water being so clean you have to use the Max. Also make sure you use water when mixing nutes the A & B should not be mixed together it nocks each other out so they do not work. put them in water seperate and the do good. They also dropped my PH waaaaay down. After all of these issues was straight the plants are doing good. Bad thing is since I have to go max I am using alot of nutes and that stuff is pricey. GOOD LUCK


----------



## jweedy (Nov 27, 2009)

YES!!! I've been waiting for this test!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, I am impressed with both lights.
Nice job Irish.


----------



## puffinnugs (Nov 28, 2009)

looking good, just started my LED grow also  loving the lights and the power savings is even better.


----------



## HarvestHighway (Nov 28, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Harvest what grow are you doing Soil or Hydro. I am doing Hydro and the Canna Aqua line. WAS NOT IMPRESSED. I know the soil line is doing good. With our water being so clean you have to use the Max. Also make sure you use water when mixing nutes the A & B should not be mixed together it nocks each other out so they do not work. put them in water seperate and the do good. They also dropped my PH waaaaay down. After all of these issues was straight the plants are doing good. Bad thing is since I have to go max I am using alot of nutes and that stuff is pricey. GOOD LUCK


i was planning on goin with the Canna Coco line. Heard very good things. Have some new seeds coming in and i'll start them in that. have you ever tried? 

hopefully ill get some pics up tomorrow...just getting my shit set back up. no promises. cheers fellas.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 28, 2009)

today my girls are 3 weeks into flowering.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow those plants under the 126 w are taking off, the 180w is doing well also but I think one of those plants under the 126 is talking shit


----------



## HarvestHighway (Nov 29, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Wow those plants under the 126 w are taking off, the 180w is doing well also but I think one of those plants under the 126 is talking shit



yo yeah. im still hunting around for a camera to take some pics...i just finished week 5.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Nov 29, 2009)

hey irish, did you see growled's new video on youtube showing the difference in intensity of 1w and 3w leds? can you comment on the intensity of the two your testing, does one seem to be brighter than the other?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 29, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> hey irish, did you see growled's new video on youtube showing the difference in intensity of 1w and 3w leds? can you comment on the intensity of the two your testing, does one seem to be brighter than the other?


 
the 180w seems to be brighter because the leds are closer together and they use wider led angles so it shoot it out to the sides towards ur eyes. 

but the 126w has more on the bottom groth since it uses 60 degree leds so it shoot down alot further.

i did see that video and it look crazy, big diff on brightness from his older light.


----------



## Canabuds (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you for the close up bud shot.

Do you have any experience with LED light overexposure during flowering?

Some of my buds were like 4" away for a while until I built a screen; everything seems fine but I was seeing brown hairs 2.5 weeks flowering and that seems too early. Strains have about 8 week flowering time.

thanks


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 30, 2009)

Cana

Each company will have different height from plant(s) to lamp recommendations, you want to check with the company that made your light 

My light is about 6 inches away from the plants, you would also notice your plants leaves possibly twisting I think is the result of to close light

Also burnt leaves would be another sign of the light being too close

I hope this helps

T


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 30, 2009)

And if you start going the other way and move the light too far away the plants, they will start stretching looking for the light

So having it close is a good thing it keeps them nice and bushy


----------



## odin92681 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lookin real nice.


----------



## Grower1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been trying to find out if the LED's that are either blue or red instead of white are really better for a grow. Some companies are pushing their colored lights instead of whites. I noticed that one of your lights has orange lights, but the other one is white and seems to be doing even better. Any advice on this?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 5, 2009)

alright here is week 4 pics. enjoy!


----------



## irishboy (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry guys some reason this fourm wont let me post my pics, dont know why? ill try agian latter.


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 5, 2009)

They have been making changes to the website for a few days now

I am sure that has a lot to do with it


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 5, 2009)

Irish,

I cut down my kids last night, boy was it a late one. Took me 3 hours to cut 3 plants

I had a lot of smoke breaks, and forgot about scissor hash, man is that stuff great


----------



## KenWood (Dec 5, 2009)

irishboy said:


> sorry guys some reason this fourm wont let me post my pics, dont know why? ill try agian latter.


Yeah I tried to post some pics it would not let me on my Grow Journal?? WTF


----------



## irishboy (Dec 5, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Irish,
> 
> I cut down my kids last night, boy was it a late one. Took me 3 hours to cut 3 plants
> 
> I had a lot of smoke breaks, and forgot about scissor hash, man is that stuff great


sweet you going to make some hash from the leaves to? let me know the total dry weight. good luck bro


----------



## irishboy (Dec 5, 2009)

KenWood said:


> Yeah I tried to post some pics it would not let me on my Grow Journal?? WTF


ya they have been doing things to the web site for a while i couldnt even log in for a while, hopfuly i can post those pics soon.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 5, 2009)

here we go week 4


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow that 126 looks like it is doing a great job a little better than the 180w

Those plants look a little better all around 

What do you notice between them Irish and your thought so far please?

Thanks


----------



## irishboy (Dec 5, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Wow that 126 looks like it is doing a great job a little better than the 180w
> 
> Those plants look a little better all around
> 
> ...


the 126w has better veg growing as you can see and the buds look good, but the 180w has a little fatter buds so far not by whole lot though. both has about the same amount of bud sites.

but at this stage i would say the 180w is doing a little better. we wont see a big diff untill later on in week 6 or so

the bottom growth is better on the 126w but still lacking pentration threw all 3 plants. i would say the 126w is good for 1-2 plants, with my 3 plants i am realy pushing that 126w. i have to keep all 3 plants real close together to each other to fit in the foot print, witch i dont like to do i like them to be spaced out. 

the 180w has pleanty of foot print to spare on 3 plants but lacks the pentration, so it a trade off for the grower depending on ur growing style.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 6, 2009)

hey irish, what does your nutrient regiment look like now? seems like you could use a bud additive about now to beef those buds up some. anyway, good job great to here an unbiased update.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 6, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> hey irish, what does your nutrient regiment look like now? seems like you could use a bud additive about now to beef those buds up some. anyway, good job great to here an unbiased update.


i am usesing gravity this grow, and some super boost with bud blaster. ill wait untill this next week to added that stuff.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 6, 2009)

ok, i've had a bottle of purple max since july. i'll probably use it for my new year run. are they still stretching?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 6, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> ok, i've had a bottle of purple max since july. i'll probably use it for my new year run. are they still stretching?


no they stoped streching this week, the 126w streched more then the 180w i think its because they use white leds witch contain blue, so the more blue the more strech. 

i am also using the new snow strom ultra right now. same as purple max but more snow strom.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 6, 2009)

oh yeah, hmm might pick up a bottle, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bennyweed (Dec 7, 2009)

Good work Irish, I've been following your grows since grasscity.com with your 90w UFO. I remember when Cammie first come in there and started some steam. Regardless she is a very determined women and that's how she proves here point, with persistence. 

Anyways I just bought one of here lights but ordered a 30 degree panel and plan on SOG four 12inch plants under it, preferably gigabud. If SOG works well using the light I will buy two more 30 degree panels and SOG 12 plants at a time, that will be fun. Anyways good work man, you have helped thousand of people with your documentary. 

And to be honest, I dont think either light is going to win by a mile stone and by the looks of things now I doubt they will be much different from one another other than the extra 50w the jumbo pulls. Peace Irish and keep your head up man!


----------



## Canabuds (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Benny,

I was just wondering why you opted for the 30 degree LED for a SOG setup.

My understanding is that the 30 degree ones are for growing big tall plants, but your plants sounds like they will be a couple feet tall.

Seems like you would be sacrificing coverage area, but maybe the plants see more intensity? (not entirely sure)

I just know I opted for 60 degree LEDs and I have about a 2 ft. by 1.5 ft. screen/canopy area under it right now.

just curious


----------



## irishboy (Dec 8, 2009)

bennyweed said:


> Good work Irish, I've been following your grows since grasscity.com with your 90w UFO. I remember when Cammie first come in there and started some steam. Regardless she is a very determined women and that's how she proves here point, with persistence.
> 
> Anyways I just bought one of here lights but ordered a 30 degree panel and plan on SOG four 12inch plants under it, preferably gigabud. If SOG works well using the light I will buy two more 30 degree panels and SOG 12 plants at a time, that will be fun. Anyways good work man, you have helped thousand of people with your documentary.
> 
> And to be honest, I dont think either light is going to win by a mile stone and by the looks of things now I doubt they will be much different from one another other than the extra 50w the jumbo pulls. Peace Irish and keep your head up man!


yep i rember you following my grows since back in the day, thats funny u say that because alot of other members dont know that i had beef with cammie for a while, but i decided to put all bull shit to the side and find out who had the better light since they both talked big game. let the user know also. so hows that 30 degree leds working out for you? intense light?


----------



## bennyweed (Dec 8, 2009)

irishboy said:


> yep i rember you following my grows since back in the day, thats funny u say that because alot of other members dont know that i had beef with cammie for a while, but i decided to put all bull shit to the side and find out who had the better light since they both talked big game. let the user know also. so hows that 30 degree leds working out for you? intense light?


I dont know, Im basically going off your results compared to my results once they finish. I mean thats the only way to see if 30 degrees makes a difference. Ill post a pic though, my girls are still just little babies and two are newly rooted clones.


----------



## bennyweed (Dec 8, 2009)

Canabuds said:


> Hey Benny,
> 
> I was just wondering why you opted for the 30 degree LED for a SOG setup.
> 
> ...


Coverage area is not what Im concerned about when it comes to LEDs. IMO i still think the MFG suggested coverage area is a little exaggerated (no disrespected intended). If I plan on growing 4 short plants under each light, and when I say short I mean under 16 inches each, well then I want to focus all the intensity down onto those four plants. Thats why I did the 30 degree, Im not trying to pack as many large plants as I can. Im packing as many small plants I can using the intense light to my advantage. Anyways, thats how I feel about it. I personally think people will have to do a lot of experimenting to tweek the growth produced with these LEDs to their liking.

And if the lights do satisfy my hunger, then I will line the ceiling with a wall of 30 degree lenses.


----------



## project fuoro (Dec 8, 2009)

Love what your doin Irish...


Much respect bro... any new news? Whats up mang? With light tech and stuff?

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Dec 8, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> Love what your doin Irish...
> 
> 
> Much respect bro... any new news? Whats up mang? With light tech and stuff?
> ...


things are lookin good not counting the hindu skunk on the 126w side, i dont understand its just not flowering good. realy sucks because she is my biggest plant. the other hindu skunk that was the runt on the 180w is budding nice and i thought that would be the once to lag.

the others are all looking good starting to fourm nice buds.


----------



## project fuoro (Dec 9, 2009)

I think they all will catch up in time. I noticed the 180 starting sooner, and flowering faster than the ladies under the 126. The lumigrow however, seems to be the opposite. Slower to get started then BAM! Fat bitches all over. lol.

So yeah...I think they will catch up, I think the units are real real close bro...just that watts of a difference is all...

Peace brO!

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Dec 9, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> I think they all will catch up in time. I noticed the 180 starting sooner, and flowering faster than the ladies under the 126. The lumigrow however, seems to be the opposite. Slower to get started then BAM! Fat bitches all over. lol.
> 
> So yeah...I think they will catch up, I think the units are real real close bro...just that watts of a difference is all...
> 
> ...


 
ya they seem to be equal to me so far. cant realy tell a big diff, maybe latter on one will take off more then the other.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 11, 2009)

here are some pics of the day befor 5 weeks. tomarrow will e 5 weeks flowering.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 11, 2009)

interesting contrasts...........whats the week 5 report?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 11, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> interesting contrasts...........whats the week 5 report?


the 126w plants are monsters real tall/big growth. with alot of bud sites

but the 180w has buds the are filling in more to each bud site at this moment with shorter/small plants. 

the 180w started to realy kick into gear the last few days.



i still have about 4 weeks left to harvest.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Dec 11, 2009)

sick man, what are the dimensions on both those lights and do you know the price of each one? thanks in advance


----------



## irishboy (Dec 11, 2009)

wowisuckatthis said:


> sick man, what are the dimensions on both those lights and do you know the price of each one? thanks in advance


here are the links you can get all the info about these lights.

HGL
http://hydrogrow.velcomedia.com/index.php/shop

PS
http://www.prosourceworldwide.com/category_s/39.htm


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Dec 11, 2009)

irishboy said:


> here are the links you can get all the info about these lights.
> 
> HGL
> http://hydrogrow.velcomedia.com/index.php/shop
> ...


 thanks a bunch


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting those links Irish. I am definitely watching this thread. Pretty impressive results for the power draw.


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 11, 2009)

kick ass man i have been wondering how those led's work. i just subscribed so didnt read all the way threw but, r they all the same strain?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 11, 2009)

reggaerican said:


> kick ass man i have been wondering how those led's work. i just subscribed so didnt read all the way threw but, r they all the same strain?


i have two differt strains split up equal between each light.
4 blue dreams and 2 hindu skunks.


----------



## King Pacal (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been reading your thread and have to say thanks, Im new to all this and I thought I was the only one using led lights. I'm groing mango under two led panels. Not sure what the watts are though ( not labled) and I also 
Have two led standard socket lights that hang they are 10 wt each and are in the warm white spectrum. My question is do you have a preffrance on light color and what should I change when flowering if anything?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 13, 2009)

King Pacal said:


> I've been reading your thread and have to say thanks, Im new to all this and I thought I was the only one using led lights. I'm groing mango under two led panels. Not sure what the watts are though ( not labled) and I also
> Have two led standard socket lights that hang they are 10 wt each and are in the warm white spectrum. My question is do you have a preffrance on light color and what should I change when flowering if anything?


i know the red helps with flowering i belive you want a 660nm.


----------



## HarvestHighway (Dec 13, 2009)

looking good man. my four have just finished week #7 (under the 126w). week 8 started yesterday. gonna cut 2 then one each of the next 2 weeks. see how the different times change the smoke. ive got some pics that i took at the end of week 7. have a look!  

  


the last one is my background! haha they are really starting to fatten up the last few days. only my first crack at this overgrow attempt and im happy ("free" smoke!). i know where my mistakes were made (ie: drainage!) these girls would have grow a lot stronger. bah well. my next set of six seeds (Fruity Chronic Juice (FCJ), Hawaiian Snow, Trainwreck, The Chruch, NL5 Haze Mist, and Cheisel). I'll let ya know what happens there for sure. 

Planning a move so once I'm settled, pics of my final room will follow (including more bud porn!) happy growing!


----------



## Funky$tAticDiscRetion (Dec 13, 2009)

They recently raised the price tag for the 126W penetrator. Crap, now I have to save up more.
~WooKieE


----------



## irishboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Funky$tAticDiscRetion said:


> They recently raised the price tag for the 126W penetrator. Crap, now I have to save up more.
> ~WooKieE


that sucks bro


----------



## jflynn83 (Dec 14, 2009)

irishboy said:


> that sucks bro


 yes it does seems things would be moving in the opposite direction atleast price wise?


----------



## project fuoro (Dec 14, 2009)

Raising the price of a unit that already had a lower price is crazy! Stupid....


----------



## HarvestHighway (Dec 15, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> Raising the price of a unit that already had a lower price is crazy! Stupid....


agreed. i was pretty close on getting a second one to expand my grow. now im thinking otherwise...


----------



## irishboy (Dec 19, 2009)

i had time so took some pics tonight. this is the day before 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 19, 2009)

that 180 seems to have an edge in flower but 126 smoked it in veg maybe both lights are needed to do veg flower chambers for optimum set up


----------



## project fuoro (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks to me like the 180 is rockin it! The ladies love to stretch under that 126....I like dem short [email protected]#es! lol

Keep it up Irish! 

Peace bro!


----------



## irishboy (Dec 19, 2009)

today i went into my room with a bad picture. my BD on the PS side that had the biggest buds of all of the plants, had some of my heaviest branches laying on the ground. the main stock was still standing but 4 of my heavy branches folded over with her leaves droped over. i don't know what happen? if it was too much weight or what? i feed her with some B1 and tied her branches back up hoping she will get back into shape by helping her support herself. i am really bummed out, she was my best plant. i hope she will pull threw. i hope she makes it!!!


----------



## KenWood (Dec 19, 2009)

irishboy said:


> today i went into my room with a bad picture. my BD on the PS side that had the biggest buds of all of the plants, had some of my heaviest branches laying on the ground. the main stock was still standing but 4 of my heavy branches folded over with her leaves droped over. i don't know what happen? if it was too much weight or what? i feed her with some B1 and tied her branches back up hoping she will get back into shape by helping her support herself. i am really bummed out, she was my best plant. i hope she will pull threw. i hope she makes it!!!


That sucks Bro.. Hope she comes out of it


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 19, 2009)

Man that sucks to hear man

You will figure it out, I am sure


----------



## smppro (Dec 19, 2009)

She said the lights were only cheaper to begin with then were going to normal price, i just ordered my 126w, how long did it take to get to you guys?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 20, 2009)

ya i hope she dose, you guys light one up for her at least she wasn't totally on the floor, just my biger bud branches. least she's still alive, but i am sure this will hurt my yield from a $hit load of stress on her.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 20, 2009)

damn, that's wild sounds like sabotage. pics?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 20, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> damn, that's wild sounds like sabotage. pics?


i will try to get some pics tonight, i was too worried about her last night to take some pics. hopefully she come back around.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 20, 2009)

[here are some pics of the fallen plant. the whole plant seems to be doing ok, just the fallen branches don't look like their going to pull threw. two main branches got hurt and allot of bottom branches also got hurt. hopefully those branches will pull threw in a few days. but at least the whole plant ant dead even is she was stressed out of some yield, at least i will get something from her. ill keep an eye on her and see if she keeps growing as normal, or if she starts to lag.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 20, 2009)

and another pic


----------



## smppro (Dec 20, 2009)

did the soil dry out?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 20, 2009)

smppro said:


> did the soil dry out?


i was wonder that? maybe the soil got a little to dry for its liking and the weaker branch gave. i felt the soil is was kinda dry but not bone dry. maybe that one plant is starting to up take more then the others? this is the only thing i could think of. the branch felt all flimsy like it was full of water. maybe thats what happens when the soil drys out?


----------



## smppro (Dec 21, 2009)

yes ive had plants underwatered before like that, they get droopier than when you over water them. I just went out of town and had it happen to one of my lemon skunks that is in a small container, it looked like in 1 of your pics a bud itself was bent over which is definitely under watered. Remember the bigger they get the more they will drink, watering them should perk them up but they might not stand all the way back up since they are pretty tall, maybe stake them if they dont return.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 21, 2009)

smppro said:


> yes ive had plants underwatered before like that, they get droopier than when you over water them. I just went out of town and had it happen to one of my lemon skunks that is in a small container, it looked like in 1 of your pics a bud itself was bent over which is definitely under watered. Remember the bigger they get the more they will drink, watering them should perk them up but they might not stand all the way back up since they are pretty tall, maybe stake them if they dont return.


i have the tied up, and she is pretty straight. she wasn't real dry but it must have been just enoff to break the camels back. sometimes its hard to check her since she was in the very back. its weird thought because all of her leaves wernt drooped over? maybe i cought it in time?


----------



## KenWood (Dec 25, 2009)

So how are they doing?


----------



## pwizzle (Dec 26, 2009)

Hell yeah, nice journal!
Good to have a LED pioneer, and to know that those LED kits are powerful enough to actually grow with.
nice job man!


----------



## irishboy (Dec 26, 2009)

here are pics of week 7


----------



## irishboy (Dec 26, 2009)

irishboy said:


> here are pics of week 7


and here is a side x side


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Dec 27, 2009)

irishboy said:


> and here is a side x side


 damn i like that 180w, seems like it dosent stretch the plants as much, a quick question, how is the bud density comarison between the 126 and the 180?


----------



## project fuoro (Dec 27, 2009)

Vrrry nice!!!! :0)

180 buds look nice, they both look nice....180 seems more plump, MAN I CAN"T WAIT for the end results...

Peace bro, hope all is well!

-pf-


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 27, 2009)

PF in the house !!!!!

I also would like to hear the 180 vs 126 in bud size and dense on each one when you have time?

I am working on heating up the fridge heading to Sears now

Happy Holidays folks


----------



## irishboy (Dec 27, 2009)

wowisuckatthis said:


> damn i like that 180w, seems like it dosent stretch the plants as much, a quick question, how is the bud density comarison between the 126 and the 180?


i dont know i dont touch my buds until their done and dry. we will have to wait until their dried and cured. i would imagine they will both be very dense because i used that gravity. but i don't squeeze my buds and break my trics. also i have seen buds before that were solid on the plant but once dried it turned to fluff. so i rather weight until their don't to test this.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the test Irishboy. Side by side is the only way for a good comparison. My only regret is the (seemingly) unbalanced influence the light companies seemed to have on things. I may be wrong, but one light you bought... the other you got for free, correct? Also, the one you got for free had a company rep offering advise along the way? Being a part of this thread? It would have been awesome to have someone from the other company along for the ride as well. Maybe you could have gotten that one for free too.

(maybe that's what I'll try... get two lights for free for my own test... thanks for the idea irishboy)

Please don't take this as a knock.... I'm a big fan of what you are doing. I'm also in no way trying to say you are performing this test unfairly. Doing what you did at the beginning showed that you really wanted each light to perform up to it's potential.

Another question... what's with the temps? What I mean is, do the LED's need to be near 80 F to work or something. I read you had to get temps above 70. Plants will grow just fine down around 70... you don't need 80-85 unless you are using co2. Maybe you are and I missed that. My grow maxes out at around 76... bottoms out at around 60 and things grow great.

Keep up the good work bro. I'm really hoping for your drooper to pull through.

Thanks again for this whole thing. Like you said it is for US... if you were doing it for you, no need for a journal.

RIGHT ON!


----------



## irishboy (Dec 28, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot for the test Irishboy. Side by side is the only way for a good comparison. My only regret is the (seemingly) unbalanced influence the light companies seemed to have on things. I may be wrong, but one light you bought... the other you got for free, correct? Also, the one you got for free had a company rep offering advise along the way? Being a part of this thread? It would have been awesome to have someone from the other company along for the ride as well. Maybe you could have gotten that one for free too.
> 
> (maybe that's what I'll try... get two lights for free for my own test... thanks for the idea irishboy)
> 
> ...


i got both lights free. after a certin time in flowering i was credited my money back. i was never sidelined more then the other company, i talked to them both and just got the basics how high to keep the lights and what temps to keep them at. then i just did what i do and grew.lol.

as far as the temps with leds themps should be kept between 80-85F. with hid the should be 72-76F. leds do not put off the heat that hid dose witch the plants love. i had my temps at the HID temp rang at first then when i went up to 80-85F the plant took off and grew allot faster.

no matter what led light i use i always want to get the best yield possible, because at the end i don't care if a led company's sale one unit, but i do care if i lose less yield. and i do care about my plants because their like my kids i raised then whole life.and i want each one to succeed in life when they grow up. lol.

you are right if this grow was just for me i wouldn't have ever posted it. i want people to see that leds can bud a plant and witch one dose it better, i am not 100% convinced that they will flower better then HID using less watts. but i do believe leds have their place in the MJ world. the price just needs to come down.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 28, 2009)

considering the claims they need to come wayyyyyyy down. damn, snake oil salesmen.


----------



## KenWood (Dec 29, 2009)

dirtyshawa said:


> considering the claims they need to come wayyyyyyy down. damn, snake oil salesmen.


WAAAYYYYY DOWN. So far the light I am using is not even close to our HPS site on Buds. Yes we did save a crap load on Electric and also no heat was nice and we could skip a couple of days and not worry about the place burning down. BUT so far I am not to impressed on the one I am using. BUT I am also not done testing. We are going to switch to different nutes. Also we are going to play around with veggie time.

Keep growing Irish I'll keep you updated with my light.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 30, 2009)

KenWood said:


> WAAAYYYYY DOWN. So far the light I am using is not even close to our HPS site on Buds. Yes we did save a crap load on Electric and also no heat was nice and we could skip a couple of days and not worry about the place burning down. BUT so far I am not to impressed on the one I am using. BUT I am also not done testing. We are going to switch to different nutes. Also we are going to play around with veggie time.
> 
> Keep growing Irish I'll keep you updated with my light.


sounds good buddy, good luck


----------



## japex (Dec 30, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## irishboy (Jan 1, 2010)

here are some pics the day before 8 weeks.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 1, 2010)

Things are looking good my man

I just wanted you to know I picked up some Jack Herer clones and a Space Queen and started up the fridge again

What kind of temps are you running now that things have cooled off?

Happy Holidays


----------



## irishboy (Jan 1, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Things are looking good my man
> 
> I just wanted you to know I picked up some Jack Herer clones and a Space Queen and started up the fridge again
> 
> ...


85F-87F* they seem to love these temps. that jack here is a killer strain i am smoking some right now. plus that is a high yielder. my next strain is going to be XJ13. jack herrrer x G13. and maybe some sweet tooth clones to.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks I will ad some pictures soon I have been modifying the lights

I think you will be impressed

And I am running about the same temps and they really seem to love it

I cannot wait to try this strain out

I have had the clones for a few days and they have adjusted showing lost of new growth, do you think I should flip them to 12/12 now or wait?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 1, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Thanks I will ad some pictures soon I have been modifying the lights
> 
> I think you will be impressed
> 
> ...


its hard to say if you should do 12/12 without pics? good rule of thumb i go by is i think they will double in hight, so you can use that as a guide line when to flower and the clearance you have in ur frig.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 1, 2010)

irishboy said:


> its hard to say if you should do 12/12 without pics? good rule of thumb i go by is i think they will double in hight, so you can use that as a guide line when to flower and the clearance you have in ur frig.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/287294-3-jacks-queen-fridge.html

There are some current picture up as of a few minutes ago

Let me know what you think


----------



## KenWood (Jan 7, 2010)

So are you done with this grow Irish?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 8, 2010)

here are some pics of the day before week 9.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 8, 2010)

KenWood said:


> So are you done with this grow Irish?


almost just flushing them right now before i pull them


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 8, 2010)

Very interesting pictures, are the buds on the 180 a little fatter or is it just me?

Thanks for doing this, very cool to see how they differ

Do they have they same amount of sugar on the plants light to light?


----------



## jballs (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking super how much longer?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 8, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Very interesting pictures, are the buds on the 180 a little fatter or is it just me?
> 
> Thanks for doing this, very cool to see how they differ
> 
> Do they have they same amount of sugar on the plants light to light?


the 180w is fatter and the resin looks the same on both lights.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 8, 2010)

jballs said:


> Looking super how much longer?


i am going to let them go an extra week to make sure i flush them real good. want the best tasting stuff in my pipe


----------



## HarvestHighway (Jan 9, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i am going to let them go an extra week to make sure i flush them real good. want the best tasting stuff in my pipe



i'll second that! another week wouldnt hurt. those ladies are looking pretty sweet tho. nice work.


----------



## Canabuds (Jan 9, 2010)

Is anyone willing to come to a conclusion on these LED panels for flowering based on 9 weeks of flowering?

I know the real science is after everything is dried and all.

From what I can tell, the buds seem immature at this point, and I assume you will be going back to HPS pretty quick. (what wattage do you normally run for HPS?)

-thanks


----------



## irishboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Canabuds said:


> Is anyone willing to come to a conclusion on these LED panels for flowering based on 9 weeks of flowering?
> 
> I know the real science is after everything is dried and all.
> 
> ...


i have one more test with a totally different type of led light, i will be using a 600w 11 diff wave lengths and 3w leds. i usaly run a 1000w hps. but might fire up a 600w next time in the summer. 

ill do a grow with these new led lights and see what happens and if they dont perform how i like then ill be back to HPS.


----------



## zeyroc420 (Jan 9, 2010)

i, growing with led ufo 90w,i hope this test works as i am in my first time,nothing to flower yet we wil see.


----------



## jflynn83 (Jan 9, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i have one more test with a totally different type of led light, i will be using a 600w 11 diff wave lengths and 3w leds. i usaly run a 1000w hps. but might fire up a 600w next time in the summer.
> 
> ill do a grow with these new led lights and see what happens and if they dont perform how i like then ill be back to HPS.


are those lights you speak of made by growledhydro and when will you be firing that bad boy up? by the way lookin great man


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jan 9, 2010)

Im late, but this is the way we learn! Tests, Not words! Cheers Irishboy!


----------



## irishboy (Jan 9, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> are those lights you speak of made by growledhydro and when will you be firing that bad boy up? by the way lookin great man


yup thats the company i will be testing next. it will be a few weeks before i do that test. it will be at least two weeks before i get the light in.


----------



## project fuoro (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy shit bro, I just looked up that 600. Its HUGE something to the tune of almost three feet long by an inch over a foot long! Thats crazy! haha. Using about 500W from my calculations. Should be a very powerful unit bro...You could do a line of ladies right down the light, side by side, 12" pots...could be 3 of them under one of those units, maybe even two, if you made two rows two columns. 

Anyhow, that's sweet bro! Keep us updated on that sweet action. 

Thanks for doin what ya do bro! Much respect

-pf-


----------



## irishboy (Jan 10, 2010)

project fuoro said:


> Holy shit bro, I just looked up that 600. Its HUGE something to the tune of almost three feet long by an inch over a foot long! Thats crazy! haha. Using about 500W from my calculations. Should be a very powerful unit bro...You could do a line of ladies right down the light, side by side, 12" pots...could be 3 of them under one of those units, maybe even two, if you made two rows two columns.
> 
> Anyhow, that's sweet bro! Keep us updated on that sweet action.
> 
> ...


it has a big coverage area, but i think i am going to do just three big ass plant under it with some LST. maybe 10-15 gal pots.


----------



## JRG (Jan 10, 2010)

What a read irish, and great pics! I can't wait to see the dry weights and hear a smoke report 
I'm wondering if it tastes better led grown or hps grown...Maybe you could grow these again sometime under hps and make the comparison.
Anyway i echo everyone here by saying great thread and keep up the good work!!
J


----------



## project fuoro (Jan 10, 2010)

irishboy said:


> it has a big coverage area, but i think i am going to do just three big ass plant under it with some LST. maybe 10-15 gal pots.


Going to be crazy bro...crazy!!!


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 10, 2010)

irishboy said:


> it has a big coverage area, but i think i am going to do just three big ass plant under it with some LST. maybe 10-15 gal pots.


I think that may fit in the fridge !!


----------



## irishboy (Jan 11, 2010)

JRG said:


> What a read irish, and great pics! I can't wait to see the dry weights and hear a smoke report
> I'm wondering if it tastes better led grown or hps grown...Maybe you could grow these again sometime under hps and make the comparison.
> Anyway i echo everyone here by saying great thread and keep up the good work!!
> J


i don't realy now if it taste better? i know when i had my first 90w led me and a friend had the same strain and nutes but he was using the 1000w hps, and my led bud was better, i cant say for sure if that was led or not? too many diff varbiles their. if i don't find what i am looking for in led i will be back to HPS for sure. and i will be getting the same strains again.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 11, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I think that may fit in the fridge !!


it sure will if you take off the door. it will still kinda be a stealth grow


----------



## irishboy (Jan 12, 2010)

here are some beer can pics.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking good

Have you tried that Chem Dog??

I had some this week and found a new strain I want to try out next round

Very nice strain


----------



## irishboy (Jan 12, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Looking good
> 
> Have you tried that Chem Dog??
> 
> ...


no not yet, i had the chance but liked the hindu skunk better.


----------



## HarvestHighway (Jan 13, 2010)

the grow looks like it was pretty successful Irish. looking forward to hearing the final weight count.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 13, 2010)

looking bad ass irish! looks like different plants like the different lights, or were there issues in veg for the hs under the 180? yeah curtis the chem dawg is a bad ass strain i got some in my flower box finishing up right now, a high yielder with some fat ass buds for being under only 250 watts about. got a clone of it to root too, so thats in my veg box and will veg for about 3 months before it goes into flower, the one thats finishing right now only got about 3 weeks of veg, so it should be a bad ass plant.


----------



## NebulasINblooM (Jan 13, 2010)

Irish,

Have you seen these bad boys? They look to me like a set of 5 UFOs in one case - led-grow-master. The advantage I see here is the ability to put these runners of lights staggered together and cover a very nice area of plants. What do you think?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 13, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> looking bad ass irish! looks like different plants like the different lights, or were there issues in veg for the hs under the 180? yeah curtis the chem dawg is a bad ass strain i got some in my flower box finishing up right now, a high yielder with some fat ass buds for being under only 250 watts about. got a clone of it to root too, so thats in my veg box and will veg for about 3 months before it goes into flower, the one thats finishing right now only got about 3 weeks of veg, so it should be a bad ass plant.


ya my HS hade a seat back, i dont know if it was from the light? it could have been in shock from the ride home, she just became a runt. sucks but what can you do


----------



## irishboy (Jan 13, 2010)

NebulasINblooM said:


> Irish,
> 
> Have you seen these bad boys? They look to me like a set of 5 UFOs in one case - led-grow-master. The advantage I see here is the ability to put these runners of lights staggered together and cover a very nice area of plants. What do you think?


i wouldn't buy those, i seen a grow with those and it didn't do good at all.


----------



## project fuoro (Jan 13, 2010)

irishboy said:


> here are some beer can pics.


Dude, the 180 runt is the same size as the 126 plants it looks... Is that just the pics, or is it like that?

How much longer bro? Sweet stuff...very sweet stuff. 

_pf_


----------



## irishboy (Jan 14, 2010)

project fuoro said:


> Dude, the 180 runt is the same size as the 126 plants it looks... Is that just the pics, or is it like that?
> 
> How much longer bro? Sweet stuff...very sweet stuff.
> 
> _pf_


no its just the pic bro. 

i should be pulling them this next week.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 18, 2010)

ok guys i just spent the last 4 hours trimming the girls. over all the BD on the 180w side are chunky fat buds. the Bd on the 126w side are trash excpet for the tops those are the only solid buds, every thing mid way to down low are small little popcorn buds all over i will just trash both of these plants and make has out of them too small of buds to smoke. now the hidu skunk on the 126w side is some of the best bud i have ever grown, never seen such resin on my plants before the smell is out of this world, and she has some good weight to her very nice hard buds defiantly the best plant i have. i don't know what happen to the BD on her side? the PS BD look real nice and hard and fat buds all the way down. now the 180w hindu skunk? well its just a runt. what can i say? i wish it grow up like its sister because that strain is some fire for sure.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 18, 2010)

here are some pics of what i mean on the 126w BD buds being small buds. this pic is a branch not even half way down the plant i made sure to get the top cola in the background to prove this. all the mid-lower branches are this size, must i remind you that these arnt dried buds. their is also a pics of the 180w lower branch to show the differences. 
cant blame the grower on this one because the 180w would be the same way if it was me.. i am very pissed off after all that time and for that. their not even dried.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2010)

HI i AM STELTHY, I AM GUESSING YOU WONT MIND IF I POST A PIC OR 2? I AM GROWING WITH 2 90W LED UFOS AND A 150 W ENVIROLITE MY LADIES ARE GNARLY I AM USING CANNA NUITS C02 CHA CHING BUD CANDY SUPERTHRIVE AND SOME OTHER NUITS AND MY RESULTS ARE COOL, IF YOU ADD CFLS TO UR LED SPEC YOUR LADIES WILL BULK UP LIKE STEROID JUNKIES  I LL POST 2 PICS SO AS NOT TO PISS PEOPLE OFF 1 OF MY SET UP AND ONE OF MY MOST UP TO DATE PICS, IF YOU WANT ME TO POST ANY MORE ON HERE REQUEST THEM PLEASE, IF YOUR INTERESTED IN MY GROW I HAVE JUST GONE 12/12 ON THE 12TH JAN, AND ALL LED USERS PLEASE ADD ME TO UR FRIENDS/CONTACTS LIST WETHER YOUR GROW HAS BEEN GOOD OR BAD, MANY THANKS - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2010)

i KEEP MY LIGHTS ALL WITHIN 5" OF THE CANOPY, THE INTERNODES ARE REALLY REALLY CLOSE THE LEAVES ARE HUGE AND VIVID GREEN AND THEY STINK HEAVENLY  I RECOMMEND TRYING YOUR EXPERIMENT AGAIN ONLY THIS TIME ADDING CFL LIGHT EQUALLY TO EACH LED CONTESTANT, I WILL DEFO. SUBSCRIBE AND IT LL BE GOOD TO COMPARE RESULTS HOPE YOU DONT MIND ME POSTING MY 2 PICS I WONT ADD ANY MORE UNLESS YOU ASK ME  HAS ANYONE ELSE DONE AN LED/CFL GROW ?? PS YOUR EXPERIMENT SEEMED VERY WELL CONDUCTED PLEASE PLEASE DO ANOTHER WITH THE ADDED IMPUT OF CFL'S TOO, - STELTHY


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Excuse me? I thought this was Irishes thread.
Did anyone ever tell this guy stelthy typing in caps is like yelling?

Sorry to see your yield man. I remember you got a couple ozs with a 90w before.
Do you think you would have pulled much more if you screened the plants under the 126w?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 20, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Excuse me? I thought this was Irishes thread.
> Did anyone ever tell this guy stelthy typing in caps is like yelling?
> 
> Sorry to see your yield man. I remember you got a couple ozs with a 90w before.
> Do you think you would have pulled much more if you screened the plants under the 126w?


HI DUDE i KNOW ITS HIS THREAD BUT SINCE WE ARE BOTH USING LEDS I THOUGHT WHATS THE HARM IN HELPING, BY SAYING IF CFL INPUT HAD BEEN ADDED THE PLANTS WOULD HAVE ABORBED MORE LIGHT, ANYHOW DONT WANNA BE ANNOYING, AND AS FOR CAPS = YELLING, MY KEBOARD IS FUKKED AFTER I DROPPED A GUINESS ON IT A WEEK OR SO AGO, OPPOLOGIES! - STELTHY


----------



## irishboy (Jan 20, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Excuse me? I thought this was Irishes thread.
> Did anyone ever tell this guy stelthy typing in caps is like yelling?
> 
> Sorry to see your yield man. I remember you got a couple ozs with a 90w before.
> Do you think you would have pulled much more if you screened the plants under the 126w?


i think i could have pulled allot more on both area if i was able to do some trimming and training. but in order to keep it fair i couldn't do any of this. 

i have a 600w led light shipping to me i was given to try out. so ill give these leds one more chance and ill be back to HID if i dont yield good with a 600w leds unit.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i think i could have pulled allot more on both area if i was able to do some trimming and training. but in order to keep it fair i couldn't do any of this.
> 
> i have a 600w led light shipping to me i was given to try out. so ill give these leds one more chance and ill be back to HID if i dont yield good with a 600w leds unit.


Irishboy... would you do us the favor of posting a link on this thread to the new grow when it gets going. (haha, unless you don't want this montley crew following you)

Thanks again for the great journal/ test.


----------



## jflynn83 (Jan 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Irishboy... would you do us the favor of posting a link on this thread to the new grow when it gets going. (haha, unless you don't want this montley crew following you)
> 
> Thanks again for the great journal/ test.


what up irish thanks for the journal man somebody gotta do it, i myself have a scrog going with two penetrators i send you a few pics it s only week 3 though when you supposed to be gettin that 600 in? I have been in communication with mike and i thinking about gettin the same light he is sending you i might just wait for your results but i'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## irishboy (Jan 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Irishboy... would you do us the favor of posting a link on this thread to the new grow when it gets going. (haha, unless you don't want this montley crew following you)
> 
> Thanks again for the great journal/ test.


you know it bro.. thats how i run with my crew. ill be starting in a few weeks ill let you guys know.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 21, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> what up irish thanks for the journal man somebody gotta do it, i myself have a scrog going with two penetrators i send you a few pics it s only week 3 though when you supposed to be gettin that 600 in? I have been in communication with mike and i thinking about gettin the same light he is sending you i might just wait for your results but i'll have my fingers crossed!


it got shipped last night, so probably sometime next week ill get it. i will lets you guys know and post some pics of it turn on.


----------



## KenWood (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Irish, what brand is it, can you say the name?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 22, 2010)

KenWood said:


> Hey Irish, what brand is it, can you say the name?


http://www.growledhydro.com/


----------



## ledgrowing (Jan 23, 2010)

thanx for the thread irish to bad that 126 was a let down i knew ledgirl was all talk


----------



## irishboy (Jan 25, 2010)

here are some bud porn pics. this is just 4 of them hanging the other two are in the back.


----------



## thatonetime (Jan 25, 2010)

i was thinking of buying 4 90watt ufo led for 3 seperated 3x3 area in a room. Do you think that this will work and what spectrum should i use. I have never done or even seen a led grow. Thanks. I was getting ready to purchase a 1000 watt with lumatek ballast but I think led will work better in the long run with electric according to the reviews. Please help


----------



## KenWood (Jan 25, 2010)

The one thing I look forward to on LED's is not having to buy any more lights. That is one of the big selling point fer me and not having ducts running in me room.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 25, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i think i could have pulled allot more on both area if i was able to do some trimming and training. but in order to keep it fair i couldn't do any of this.
> 
> i have a 600w led light shipping to me i was given to try out. so ill give these leds one more chance and ill be back to HID if i dont yield good with a 600w leds unit.


Yea I agree, I think training will make all the diference in the world. 
In the same space I used a 400w HPS LST and then 200w of T5's in a scrog and got 4 oz's on both grows. I like the idea of less wattage and have used cheap LEDs with some success. Thanks for the info.

By the way do you plan on posting weight?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea I agree, I think training will make all the diference in the world.
> In the same space I used a 400w HPS LST and then 200w of T5's in a scrog and got 4 oz's on both grows. I like the idea of less wattage and have used cheap LEDs with some success. Thanks for the info.
> 
> By the way do you plan on posting weight?


ya ill post weight of each plant, just waiting for them to dry.
i will grow these next plants with a little LST to them. i want to do SCROG but don't think it will show of how good this new 600w led light can penetrate.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 25, 2010)

thatonetime said:


> i was thinking of buying 4 90watt ufo led for 3 seperated 3x3 area in a room. Do you think that this will work and what spectrum should i use. I have never done or even seen a led grow. Thanks. I was getting ready to purchase a 1000 watt with lumatek ballast but I think led will work better in the long run with electric according to the reviews. Please help


i don't know what spectrum is best, but so far PS seem to have the best IMO. but if it were me i would get a 1000w hps for sure. the yield alone will pay for your bulbs. i have heard bas things about the lumatek balist on 1000w. i would get a different one. one thing about leds is they don't work as claimed, so don't count on that 90w= 400w hps. i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 25, 2010)

i got my 600w in today and its freaking bright!!! i can barely still see right now. 
after i went and picked up my new light went by my friends house since he is going to use my 126w now to show him the new light and take some side x side pics with the 126w i used on this last grow.


----------



## smppro (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy hell man that thing is big! Does it actually give of heat now with that many LEDs that close???Are they 1w or 3w LEDs? Looks nice


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jan 26, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i got my 600w in today and its freaking bright!!! i can barely still see right now.
> after i went and picked up my new light went by my friends house since he is going to use my 126w now to show him the new light and take some side x side pics with the 126w i used on this last grow.


that thing looks like it's gonna have a nice footprint. what's the coverage area? i should have my custom one in about two weeks.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 26, 2010)

dirtyshawa said:


> that thing looks like it's gonna have a nice footprint. what's the coverage area? i should have my custom one in about two weeks.


5'x3.5' flowering and 5'x5' veging


----------



## irishboy (Jan 26, 2010)

smppro said:


> Holy hell man that thing is big! Does it actually give of heat now with that many LEDs that close???Are they 1w or 3w LEDs? Looks nice


ya it gives off heat, just not crazy heat like HID. 3w leds with three 1w chips per led


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey if you take a bigger picture I can open the door to my fridge and just use your picture that thing is soooo bright

I like the 3w LED's, sounds like more lumens to me

Are they using those 3w lights in anything else yet?

I need to upgrade


----------



## irishboy (Jan 26, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Hey if you take a bigger picture I can open the door to my fridge and just use your picture that thing is soooo bright
> 
> I like the 3w LED's, sounds like more lumens to me
> 
> ...


they use them in all their light. and their 90 degree led angels so more penetration on ur plants.

the 3w means he uses 3w leds but they have three 1w chips to make 3w leds in one bulb. dont know if that makes sense to you? kinda hard to say.lol
it a 3w led bulb powered buy 3 one watt chips. so you dont lose the lumen's like you would using 3w over 1w led chips you still get the same lumen's as a one watt just x3. it also cuts down on heat doing it this way. from what i have heard.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 26, 2010)

Dude wait until you see the new batch of kids I have going

Things are firing on all cylinders, my biggest plant is like 26 inches tall

Nice FAT nuggs coming in and the crystals has already started forming on the leaves

ya baby!!!!


----------



## carter651 (Jan 26, 2010)

Led's do not work! Well they work but just as good as a florescent


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

Bro, I am posting the LED experiment myself. I ran into the same immature bullshit on my blogs. Is it working? Yes. Is it cheaper? Yes. Does it produce as much bud per plant? almost. LEDs are the way of the future. I am flowering my AK-48 from nirvana (4 females) and the top buds are all up in the led light, doing GREAT. I had to plug back in my MH bulbs to make enough heat for the winter cold snaps! Everyone thinks there method is the best, but you give a man a smoke, he gets high for a day, you teach a man to grow, he gets a lot of people high, and teaches himself and others to grow.


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

Whatever dude. They are working great for me as well. price per gram compared to my HPS, LED wins. Its business, and the enviroment.


----------



## jflynn83 (Jan 28, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i got my 600w in today and its freaking bright!!! i can barely still see right now.
> after i went and picked up my new light went by my friends house since he is going to use my 126w now to show him the new light and take some side x side pics with the 126w i used on this last grow.


Damn irsh im ready to see that thing in action!! when you gonna start that experiment? 
im on the verge of buy a high powered led and probably from growled hydro but i think im gonna see how it does 

that is alot of money but it may be worth it
by the way thanks for all the testing your helping pave the way bro


----------



## smppro (Jan 28, 2010)

carter651 said:


> Led's do not work! Well they work but just as good as a florescent


Back under your mommies bed troll, you wont last long on this site


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 28, 2010)

carter651 said:


> Led's do not work! Well they work but just as good as a florescent


start your own thread to debate, this isnt the place to do it. ya nub


----------



## carter651 (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn sorry guys. Was not trying to start problems or put your system down. Was just telling you my experience. Probably should have elaborated sorry. I bout a 900 bulb LED a couple years ago, tried it for one cycle and didn't have good success. It was blue and red combo, and probably got the same success as a florescent bulb. I had another plant under a HPS and it was probably double in size. Did save energy for sure. I would love for LED's to work, i'm all about helping the environment but just got no luck here. Sorry if I bothered some people was just sharing my results. Hope they work for you.


----------



## smppro (Jan 28, 2010)

carter651 said:


> Damn sorry guys. Was not trying to start problems or put your system down. Was just telling you my experience. Probably should have elaborated sorry. I bout a 900 bulb LED a couple years ago, tried it for one cycle and didn't have good success. It was blue and red combo, and probably got the same success as a florescent bulb. I had another plant under a HPS and it was probably double in size. Did save energy for sure. I would love for LED's to work, i'm all about helping the environment but just got no luck here. Sorry if I bothered some people was just sharing my results. Hope they work for you.


The technology has come around a lot in the past couple years, the past year even, most of the old lights used the wrong spectrum of red and blue. LED lights today are much more productive, people get 1g per w. You were jumped on because this is a thread to compare 1 led against another, if you would have said something about an hps being better you would have been jumped on, most LED are hijacked by people saying they suck when it has nothing to do with the topic, which is just comparing to brands, no worries


----------



## carter651 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right on! I hope they work great! I spent almost 400 dollars on one years ago and got just as good results with florescents. I jumped into the LED scene a little early it looks like! Was trying save people the money and time, but i'm glad to hear they have came with new spectrums. I hope they work great and looking forward to hearing results


----------



## irishboy (Jan 28, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> Damn irsh im ready to see that thing in action!! when you gonna start that experiment?
> im on the verge of buy a high powered led and probably from growled hydro but i think im gonna see how it does
> 
> that is alot of money but it may be worth it
> by the way thanks for all the testing your helping pave the way bro


next week i will be starting the new grow. i have allot of work to do on the room cleaning and stuff


----------



## irishboy (Jan 28, 2010)

carter651 said:


> Led's do not work! Well they work but just as good as a florescent


theres one thing you need to understand. their is allot of led company's some are shit and some are desnt. the shity ones will get beat or matched by CFL's. the desrnt ones will beat CFL by a long shot. i grew with CFL's before and know what they can do so i am able to compare them.
now so far from what ive seen leds wont beat HID using less watts as claimed. their is no way a 126w led is = to a 400w hps. and no way the 180w is equal to a 600w hps. watt for watt they come allot closer, but not with less watts.

this past year their has been a big jump in led tech. so i do believe soon we will have some cool toys to grow with, but as of right now i am not to sure. 

i figure ill give the 600w led light a try and if i cant get good yield with this light then i am back to hps for sure. 600w of leds should make some fat ass buds.


----------



## KenWood (Jan 28, 2010)

You know what gets me is on these LED companies. In the engineering field we charge an outragous price for testing products for people, and these LED guys are not only getting free testing but some of them have us buy the lights. On top of that they get FREE Ad time with us. Something does not equal here. LOL 
Sorry Irish just had to say this. LOL Oh well so what are you going to grow this time? GOOD LUCK Bro..


----------



## irishboy (Jan 28, 2010)

KenWood said:


> You know what gets me is on these LED companies. In the engineering field we charge an outragous price for testing products for people, and these LED guys are not only getting free testing but some of them have us buy the lights. On top of that they get FREE Ad time with us. Something does not equal here. LOL
> Sorry Irish just had to say this. LOL Oh well so what are you going to grow this time? GOOD LUCK Bro..


i will do some hindu skunk and then some jack here x G13


----------



## jflynn83 (Jan 29, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i will do some hindu skunk and then some jack here x G13


 hell yeah im on board!!
SCrog? lst?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 29, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> hell yeah im on board!!
> SCrog? lst?


LST. i plan on doing 3-4 big plants that are going to be LST. i am going to try to match or beat my yield i can get with 6 plants with only 3 big ones.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 29, 2010)

irishboy said:


> LST. i plan on doing 3-4 big plants that are going to be LST. i am going to try to match or beat my yield i can get with 6 plants with only 3 big ones.


 hell yeah man, curl those hookers around the rim of the pot then kick them into flower, ive got one plant with 12 mains on it right now, and another with 10.


----------



## lspacie (Jan 29, 2010)

I am a first time gower and have a hindu kush plant under two 50w leds. I planted the seeds early november and its bout two ft nw nd comin into flowering. I'm nt sure how the leds will du during flowering but it will be intresting to c


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, I just read all 47 pages from start to finish. Very very nice grow, it was cool seeing them from start to finish.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 29, 2010)

What the record so far for 6 plants if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 30, 2010)

dry weight of my girls

*180w*
total blue dream weight= 86.6g

total Hindu skunk(the Runt)= 15.3g

grand total= 101.9g


*126w*
total blue dream weight= 14.3g

total Hindu skunk= 74.6g

grand total= 88.9g


----------



## mike.lawry420 (Jan 30, 2010)

i skipped a lot of pages through out your thread..i was kinda hoping for the 126 to out do the 180 but i see that didnt happen lol.

this was a nice grow, ill be watching your next grow. give me a little inspiration to get away from cfl's


----------



## smppro (Jan 30, 2010)

Look like the 126 did pretty well only got beat by like 13grams and had 54 less watts.

So the 126 won??


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet

Thanks for the info

I am hoping to match yours this round, at least with how much you got off it this time 

I think I will have a great yield this round

We will be playing guess that strain on my thread so stop by to play

I think I have 2 Jack Herers and a mystery plant?

Cheers

T 



irishboy said:


> dry weight of my girls
> 
> *180w*
> total blue dream weight= 86.6g
> ...


----------



## irishboy (Jan 30, 2010)

i just want other to take this into consecration, the 180w has a hindu skunk runt, and we all seen how much that one yielded. so who know what would have happen if it wasn't a runt?


----------



## LEDGirl (Jan 30, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i just want other to take this into consecration, the 180w has a hindu skunk runt, and we all seen how much that one yielded. so who know what would have happen if it wasn't a runt?


.71 grams per watt HGL

.57 grams per watt ProSource

12% difference in overall yield using 30% less power. Our new 2nd generation models have 15% more red LED's for improved flowering, which would easily allow our 126W to match or beat the ProSource 180W. 

Talking about the Hindu Runt is like talking about the Hindu Giant on our side. Regardless of how you twist it, the LARGEST bud produced during this entire grow was under the 126W. You could see either a genetic variance between our 2 blue dreams, or one of them was simply blocked from the light and suffered (I mean look how tiny those buds are compared to the HS). So had the HS not crowded the Blue Dreams, and had they all had an equal canopy, I'd dare to say our 1st generation 126W would have matched or beat their yield. YOU saw first hand in the beginning that the major factor stressing the clones under the PS side was the light, as was evident throughout the entire veg stage. 

Anyhow in my book we won. Our 2nd generation panels will certainly do better, but you didn't have one. Just think if we had our 205W panel in there vs the PS and you had the same low .71 gram per watt yield. That would have created over 140 grams on our side, which would have been over 40% more yield than the PS light for the same price.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 30, 2010)

I hear ya, that thing was glad not to get chopped so let's rejoice in her beauty or whatever?

I am very excited on how things are going I will have an update later tonight when the lights come on

I will be interested in the G13 you are going to grow next round

What are you putting that 600 against?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 30, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I hear ya, that thing was glad not to get chopped so let's rejoice in her beauty or whatever?
> 
> I am very excited on how things are going I will have an update later tonight when the lights come on
> 
> ...


its XJ13 jack here x G13. the 600w will be a solo grow, not doing any side x side again too much of a pain in the ass.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 31, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i just want other to take this into consecration, the 180w has a hindu skunk runt, and we all seen how much that one yielded. so who know what would have happen if it wasn't a runt?


 the skunk plant that was stunted may actually be a thing with the light, different parts of the world recive different quantities of different spectrums, maybe the hs just liked the spectrums of the 126w better?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 31, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> the skunk plant that was stunted may actually be a thing with the light, different parts of the world recive different quantities of different spectrums, maybe the hs just liked the spectrums of the 126w better?


you never know? but i dont believe its fair to say that because their could be so many reason why that happen. i dont want to blame a light when it could be so many different factors


----------



## littleshroomie (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry for asking, but where did you get the 600W panel?
dutch panel?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2010)

I would think its rather simple. more wattage = more buds.
Thanks for the show.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 1, 2010)

littleshroomie said:


> sorry for asking, but where did you get the 600W panel?
> dutch panel?


http://www.growledhydro.com/


----------



## irishboy (Feb 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I would think its rather simple. more wattage = more buds.
> Thanks for the show.


yup that is right bro to a cretin degree. its also all about the colors they use in their lights. i feel led company's know what color MJ uses. its real funny how they try to sale lights by saying 85% of HID light is waisted and not used by the plants and this is why leds are better. thats real said that 15% of the light from HID is smoking leds.lol


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 1, 2010)

irishboy said:


> yup that is right bro to a cretin degree. its also all about the colors they use in their lights. i feel led company's know what color MJ uses. its real funny how they try to sale lights by saying 85% of HID light is waisted and not used by the plants and this is why leds are better. thats real said that 15% of the light from HID is smoking leds.lol


 to me it would make sense that very cultivated strains are going to grow best under mh for veg and hps for flower as this is th equipment most comercial growers around the world use, breeders are going to breed plants that grow well under thier lighting, thus you get seeds that turn into plants that like the type of lighting thier parents grew under. makes sense to me but maybe im just way to high.


----------



## HDB (Feb 2, 2010)

Growledhydro is a ripoff. I bought a 120 watt panel from him, it came dented on top, smashed in so much that the middle fan does not work at all. I emailed him on it, and told him I was very unhappy with the output and damage of the light. He sent me a free 120 watt panel because his coverage area on the led panel description was "wrong", (it didnt cover half what he said). So the two 120 watt panels together, did nothing but twist the shit out of my plants leaves. They went form perfect, to a twisted lot, kept the lights exactly how far was told to, even raised them, and twisting continued, (I read alot on the net, people have same problem. So I wanted my money back, no go. Growledhydro will not answer my calls, will not answer my emails, and deletes every negative comment on his youtube videos. He just ignores his unsatisfied customers. I replaced the panels with two 150 watt hps lights, and my babies are doing awesome. The 120 watt panels are the 3 watt led variety, 11 wavelength or whatever, I'd sell them both right now to anyone interested for 300 total, they go for 350 each on his site, they are about 2 months old. PM me if interested.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 2, 2010)

HDB said:


> Growledhydro is a ripoff. I bought a 120 watt panel from him, it came dented on top, smashed in so much that the middle fan does not work at all. I emailed him on it, and told him I was very unhappy with the output and damage of the light. He sent me a free 120 watt panel because his coverage area on the led panel description was "wrong", (it didnt cover half what he said). So the two 120 watt panels together, did nothing but twist the shit out of my plants leaves. They went form perfect, to a twisted lot, kept the lights exactly how far was told to, even raised them, and twisting continued, (I read alot on the net, people have same problem. So I wanted my money back, no go. Growledhydro will not answer my calls, will not answer my emails, and deletes every negative comment on his youtube videos. He just ignores his unsatisfied customers. I replaced the panels with two 150 watt hps lights, and my babies are doing awesome. The 120 watt panels are the 3 watt led variety, 11 wavelength or whatever, I'd sell them both right now to anyone interested for 300 total, they go for 350 each on his site, they are about 2 months old. PM me if interested.


well i guess ill find out for my self.lol i have some clones going under my 600w sat. so i will find out if these work or not, my lights has no damage what soever. its in perfect condition.

do you have pics of those led panales? or your twisted leafs? might be good to post pics of this for others can see. i am sure you took pics of this to document your claims?


----------



## HDB (Feb 2, 2010)

irishboy said:


> well i guess ill find out for my self.lol i have some clones going under my 600w sat. so i will find out if these work or not, my lights has no damage what soever. its in perfect condition.
> 
> do you have pics of those led panales? or your twisted leafs? might be good to post pics of this for others can see. i am sure you took pics of this to document your claims?


I have pics, but I wont be sending to anyone or posting. Besides, the core coverage area was stated incorrectly on his web when I bought the light, tis why he sent me another one. Well the 120 day money back thing, having to take pictures and send them for proof, that wasnt on the site at the time I purchased lights either. Now I paid for 1, I have 2, and I'm still not happy, you would think he would have no problem giving me my money back and selling them each for 350. Tells me somin right there. They prob cost 50 bucks tops to have made and shipped from china.


----------



## project fuoro (Feb 2, 2010)

If they are only around 2 months old, how did you ever manage to give them a good test? How long did you use the units, and what else is with the story aside from the saturation area. When a car salesman says he is giving you the best price possible, do you think he is full of shit? I would...

I have a unit from GLH, and I can say the coverage is extreme, but it is better than the HydroGrowLED panels, and goes beyond the footprint of the unit itself. All rules still apply here bro in that the further away you get from your light source, the weaker the light is at any given point in that distance. I have been told and read that a 250W will cover a 4x4 area, well thats all fine and well, and I am damn sure it would, but probably not to the best of its ability for such an area.

I bet if you were to work with GLH, a compromise could be made.

Peace
Sorry irish...had to...



HDB said:


> Growledhydro is a ripoff. I bought a 120 watt panel from him, it came dented on top, smashed in so much that the middle fan does not work at all. I emailed him on it, and told him I was very unhappy with the output and damage of the light. He sent me a free 120 watt panel because his coverage area on the led panel description was "wrong", (it didnt cover half what he said). So the two 120 watt panels together, did nothing but twist the shit out of my plants leaves. They went form perfect, to a twisted lot, kept the lights exactly how far was told to, even raised them, and twisting continued, (I read alot on the net, people have same problem. So I wanted my money back, no go. Growledhydro will not answer my calls, will not answer my emails, and deletes every negative comment on his youtube videos. He just ignores his unsatisfied customers. I replaced the panels with two 150 watt hps lights, and my babies are doing awesome. The 120 watt panels are the 3 watt led variety, 11 wavelength or whatever, I'd sell them both right now to anyone interested for 300 total, they go for 350 each on his site, they are about 2 months old. PM me if interested.


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 2, 2010)

HDB said:


> I have pics, but I wont be sending to anyone or posting. Besides, the core coverage area was stated incorrectly on his web when I bought the light, tis why he sent me another one. Well the 120 day money back thing, having to take pictures and send them for proof, that wasnt on the site at the time I purchased lights either. Now I paid for 1, I have 2, and I'm still not happy, you would think he would have no problem giving me my money back and selling them each for 350. Tells me somin right there. They prob cost 50 bucks tops to have made and shipped from china.


HDB if you want som results you are going to have to work with someone to get a result you are looking for, just saying it didn't work really does not work for us and with out more info or pictures to backup what you say is all smoke as far as I am concerned.

Have you have a sucessful grow befor using the LED light?

I would talk with the company not many will sit by and have their named dragged threw the dirt and would rather have a happy customer, I know I would

Try working with them and see what happens

And give us more info on yoursetup 
temp, watering schedule, distance the light is from the plants and anything else that can help out

Good luck with this and they do work
As you can see there are a few of us around here to help if needed

T


----------



## irishboy (Feb 2, 2010)

i talked to GLH today about this and he said he gave you a free light for the one that had a bad fan, then the next day you told him that his lights didn't work with growing plants, and he said send them back and he would give you a full refund, and you never replied back to him after that. so if it was only a day after you got the light you said this then you didn't really give it a fair test right? or am i missing something? did he not give you a free light for the damage one? and let you still keep the old one? and did you not give them more then a few days after you received the new light to say you didnt like his light and it dosent grow?

either way their are a few growers counting me that are doing a grow with this test and we will find out if they work good or not.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 2, 2010)

here are some pics of my new grow area with the 600w led.
i will be doing 4 big girls that will be LST under it. the light is 3.5' away from the top of the pots in these pics. needed the head room while cleaning.lol


----------



## HDB (Feb 2, 2010)

irishboy said:


> here are some pics of my new grow area with the 600w led.
> i will be doing 4 big girls that will be LST under it. the light is 3.5' away from the top of the pots in these pics. needed the head room while cleaning.lol


Please, he is full of shit, dont you think if he said to send them back, I would have sent them back? It is ALL I ever wanted. Yes I have a few grows under my belt, I have used cfl, hps, older led's and I wanted to try to beat the heat for my cramped growlab. I thought maybe these newer more powerful LED's would be the ticket, I was not convinced, and I did not ask for my money back the day after I got the second led panel, it was after 3 weeks of twisting leaves, and very little progress during veg. I just did NOT Like them. Now why wont he get on here and say, HDB, send me the lights and Ill refund your 375 bucks? Instead he ignores my emails, and deletes my comments on his youtube channel and vids. This has been going on for 2 months now, he has no interest in refunding shit. Like I said, I'll sell both for 300 right now, if ya'll are so convinced his shit works so good, you should jump on the deal.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 3, 2010)

hey jasper you wanna sell that 180 watter you got?


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 3, 2010)

how about that 90w man?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 3, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> hey jasper you wanna sell that 180 watter you got?


name a price?..lol


----------



## project fuoro (Feb 5, 2010)

250 

lol

-PF-

NO...for real!


----------



## irishboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Alright guys here is the link to my new 600w led grow.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300296-irish-boys-glh-600w-led.html


----------



## Denofearth69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Like all new technology, there are going to be good products and bad. What I have been able to glean in my research is that there is a serious slump in plant usable light the higher the wattage. This is also true of the individual chips themselves. Example: 3-single watt chips actually produce more usable light than a single 5 watt chip.


----------



## Denofearth69 (Apr 19, 2010)

For those concerned about the limited area of coverage of LEDs, I was told to place my lights about 18 inches above the plants. I have 2 120w panels over six plants in three gallon soil filled containers. I have had plants under these lights for one week today, plants have grown about eight inches, but I do have to rotate them as plants on outer edge are bending to get to the brighter light. All plants doing very well, and my lights are comprised of blue and red LEDs. I also purchased two 14 w red panels which I will employ once I reduce light cycle. Presently I am giving them 20 hours a day of light as my own opinion ( having been an avid gardener long before growing cannabis ) is that they should have some dark time even while vegging. Don't claim to be an expert, but will continue to post my experiences. Also, LEDs are very durable, as I had ceiling hook pull out and drop panels three feet on to concrete floor when I was first installing them, and they are no worse for the fall thank the gods of heavenly buds.


----------



## TorontoGQ (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Irish, 

I just sat down and read all 50 pages of your thread....Crazy...hahahhahaha..anyway i am a new to the game grower, and am using 2 90w tri band led's with T5 flouresnts surounding the room....theres a lot more to it then that...but maybe i'll start my own journal explaining it all....Anyway i see you've posted the weights of what you got, but how is the quaility of the end result ? Is it potent? Anything like the Hindu bud you got from the dispensry? Or is it weaker, not as strong fire bud?

-GQ


----------



## irishboy (Jun 2, 2010)

with those lights the qulity was good even with or a little less then the club. nothing like my 600w grow that is some danky fire their, beats the clubs hands down, infact i was showing the club the other day and their mouth almost hit the floor.lol


----------



## fartman (Jun 10, 2011)

hey irish ,first off kudos on your grows,was hoping to get some advice
im on my very first grow ever im doing recirculating hydro using dyna-gro liquid grow for veg and dyna-gro bloom for bloom i have a bloom boss 90 watt led ufo im at 33 days veg and my plant is 10 inches tall and 15 inches wide lolsome of the leaves are curled ,i read where you said thats from the led light being too close,ive been runnin the ufo 19/5, anyway i put it in the bud chamber tonight, i dont know smack this is my first grow any words of advice? plus i have some bud candy coming soon thanks man heres sum pics of my set up and the plantoh ya had a few 14 watt cfls does plant look normal to you or is this the result of lights being too close?thanks oh and how much yeild do you think i might get and how big should i expect it to get and distance of lighting


----------

